# Texas suffers the most severe drought in 100 years



## Chris (Jun 18, 2011)

HOUSTON, June 14 (UPI) -- The most severe Texas drought in more than 100 years is curtailing efforts to coax natural gas out of Eagle Ford shale deposits, an administrator said.

Water management officials in Texas are advising residents to limit water use. Energy companies are trying to buy water from farmers and other areas to continue working in the state.

Exxon Mobile has been recycling fluid used in the hydraulic fracturing of Eagle Ford shale. The process, known as fracking, uses high-pressure water mixed with chemicals and abrasives to crack rock deposits to release trapped natural gas and oil.

Shale in the Eagle Ford deposits requires much more water to fracture than other U.S. shale deposits. One well in the Eagle Ford deposit requires 13 million gallons of water, enough for more than 200 people for a year, Bloomberg News reports.

U.S. drought monitors put 94 percent of Texas in some state of drought as of June 7. The National Weather Service predicts precipitation amounts will remain less than average for much of the month.

Texas drought hurts fracking campaign - UPI.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/171764-giss-drops-for-may.html

It is colder then shit this year and this is occurring. Interesting.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2011)

Some parts of the Lone Star State have not seen any significant precipitation since August. Bayous, cattle ponds and farm fields are drying up, and residents are living under constant threat of wildfires, which have already burned across thousands of square miles.

Much of Texas is bone dry, with scarcely any moisture to be found in the top layers of soil. Grass is so dry it crunches underfoot in many places. The nation's leading cattle-producing state just endured its driest seven-month span on record, and some ranchers are culling their herds to avoid paying supplemental feed costs.

May is typically the wettest month in Texas, and farmers planting on non-irrigated acres are clinging to hope that relief arrives in the next few weeks.

"It doesn't look bright right at the moment, but I haven't given up yet," said cotton producer Rickey Bearden, who grows about two-thirds of his 9,000 acres without irrigation in West Texas. "We'll have to have some help from Mother's Nature."

That the drought is looming over the Southwest while floodwaters rise in the Midwest and South reflects a classic signature of the La Nina weather oscillation, a cooling of the central Pacific Ocean.

This year's La Nina is the sixth-strongest in records dating back to 1949.

"It's a shift of the jet stream, providing all that moisture and shifting it away from the south, so you've seen a lot of drought in Texas," Mike Halpert, deputy director of the federal government's Climate Prediction Center in Silver Spring, Md.

Texas Drought 2011: State Endures Driest 7-Month Span On Record


----------



## editec (Jun 18, 2011)

Between droughts and floods I guess we can pretty much expect the price of food to keep rising.

Hard times coming for a lot of our neighbors, I suspect


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 18, 2011)

So there was a worse drought over 100 years ago? Was that caused by man made global warming too?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 18, 2011)

Guess all that praying Rick Perry called for didn't do the job.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 18, 2011)

It is all Obamas fault.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Guess all that praying Rick Perry called for didn't do the job.



Now he is asking for help from the federal government.

I guess Rick doesn't want to succeed from the union anymore.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 19, 2011)

Texas turn to experience drought.............


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Guess all that praying Rick Perry called for didn't do the job.



Perry can't even pray straight, he missed and caused all that flooding in the MO ands MS rivers.
Or perhaps God is punishing TX for something?


----------



## editec (Jun 19, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So there was a worse drought over 100 years ago? Was that caused by man made global warming too?


 

Such silly question as the above makes me think you simply are not capable of getting _it._

_Every weather event ( however small or large)_ is the outcome of the GLOBAL climate.

To imagine that 7 billion animals and their techology is not, to SOME extent, altering the planet's atmosphere is ignorant beyond words.

FYI, life (not just mankind but life itself) has been changing the atmosphere (hence the climate) of this planet since life first manifested.

Mankind is merely the latest lifeform to have an effect on the world's climate, and even if we dispatch ourselves, life will continue to play a role in the composition of the atmosphere, and hence the state of the world's climate.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 19, 2011)

people are refusing to sell water to the oil companies.....there are still sane people in texas....

i feel sorry for anyone experiencing a drought...water is an element of survival


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Water is also a major element of destruction.

Balance in all things.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for your continued interest in human suffering, Chris.

Have you considered the Priesthood?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 19, 2011)

Franky boy, it is your position to increase the likelyhood of people suffering. I hope you never consider the the cloth.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah we have too many pedo priests already!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 19, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thank you for your continued interest in human suffering, Chris.
> 
> Have you considered the Priesthood?


I've often thought of becoming a golf club.


----------



## Toome (Jun 19, 2011)

Living here in Drought Central, it isn't what you think it is.  There is water; however, we have to conserve it.  Drought is really defined in terms of rainfall and aquafer levels.  Even though we've had rain in San Antonio, it is well below established rainfall levels and has been for some time (I've only lived here for 10 years).  And although we had snow this past winter (for the first time in 25 years), when factored in with the periods of no rainfall, it didn't even put a dent in the overall precipitation used to measure drought levels.  Perhaps the most difficult thing to understand is that flooding doesn't count.  Several years ago, twice in a row, we had what was described as "100-year floods."  That is, floods that technically occur once every 100 years---and that happened two years in a row.  Still, even though a flood is defined in terms of excessive water levels that comes from a lot of rain, the overall average for the year still kept us at drought levels.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 19, 2011)

Toome said:


> Living here in Drought Central, it isn't what you think it is.  There is water; however, we have to conserve it.  Drought is really defined in terms of rainfall and aquafer levels.  Even though we've had rain in San Antonio, it is well below established rainfall levels and has been for some time (I've only lived here for 10 years).  And although we had snow this past winter (for the first time in 25 years), when factored in with the periods of no rainfall, it didn't even put a dent in the overall precipitation used to measure drought levels.  Perhaps the most difficult thing to understand is that flooding doesn't count.  Several years ago, twice in a row, we had what was described as "100-year floods."  That is, floods that technically occur once every 100 years---and that happened two years in a row.  Still, even though a flood is defined in terms of excessive water levels that comes from a lot of rain, the overall average for the year still kept us at drought levels.



The problem with flood type of rainfall, is that it comes down very hard for a brief period, on bone dry ground, too hard to absorb the moisture. Most just runs down the gullies and fails to even get to an aquifer in significant amounts. Often the moisture never gets to six inches down into the ground, and is gone with a few more hot days. One needs several weeks of gentle rains to break a drougth.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 19, 2011)

I wonder if God already answered their prayers?

His answer may have been NO,

Maybe hes mad because to many prayers are not helping their fellow man like Jesus teaches.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 19, 2011)

I ask again, if this is the worst drought in 100 years, that means there have been worse droughts going back farther. So did man made global warming cause those droughts too?


----------



## rdean (Jun 19, 2011)

And Rick Perry's answer it a "power prayer" to God.  Hilarious.

Eventually, there will be rain.  Perry will use that as "proof" God listened.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 19, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I ask again, if this is the worst drought in 100 years, that means there have been worse droughts going back farther. So did man made global warming cause those droughts too?



Is the Texas drought over yet?


----------



## rdean (Jun 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I ask again, if this is the worst drought in 100 years, that means there have been worse droughts going back farther. So did man made global warming cause those droughts too?
> ...



Apparently not.  And summer hasn't started yet.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/19/us/19ttwater.html

These two lakes serve as key water sources for dozens of cities and hundreds of farmers, as well as for several power plants. With Texas gripped by drought, water levels have fallen sharply. Combined, the two lakes now hold 28 percent less water than their long-term average.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2011)

COLLEGE STATION, Texas -- The months-long Texas drought is sapping the record books bone dry and is racking up dire statistics that have never been reached since reliable record-keeping was started 116 years ago, according to figures from Texas A&M University researchers.

Don Conlee, instructional associate professor of atmospheric sciences who, along with graduate student Brent McRoberts, also assists State Climatologist John Nielsen-Gammon with recordkeeping, confirms that the period from February through June was by far the driest on record with a statewide average of 4.26 inches of rain. The next driest occurred in 1917 with 6.45 inches.

Also setting records: March though June, driest on record; January through June, driest on record; December through June, driest on record; November through June, driest on record; and October through June, driest on record.

The researchers noted that official weather keeping began in 1895 in Texas.

As for June, it was most definitely time to crank up the air conditioning unit: 2011 marked the hottest June ever in Texas with an average of 85.2 degrees, breaking the previous mark of 84.9 set in 1953.

"June was not only the warmest June in Texas history, it comes in as the fourth warmest month ever, which usually goes to a July or August time period," Conlee said.

Drought Scorches Record Books - San Antonio Weather News Story - KSAT San Antonio


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2011)

Who cares if it happened before...The question being asked is 

Lets say in the 19th century a drought like this would be a 100 year events, but today it is becoming a 50 or even a 20 year event. That is more of what we're trying to get across.

Like the floods--We once thought the 1993 event was a 100 if not a 500 year event, but it has utterly been destroyed. So it maybe a 20 or 50 year event now. 

Understand?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2011)

LOL....who culdnt see this thread coming a few days ago? Look for an Al appearance in the near future!!


Oh....as an aside.........summer hasnt made it to New York yet and its mid July, which is really fcukked up. The k00ks are like slugs to a saucer of beer where the heat #'s show up though.........


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL....who culdnt see this thread coming a few days ago? Look for an Al appearance in the near future!!
> 
> 
> Oh....as an aside.........summer hasnt made it to New York yet and its mid July, which is really fcukked up. The k00ks are like slugs to a saucer of beer where the heat shows up though.........




Either has it made it to Portland. This is one of the coldest summers I've ever seen in my 25 years on earth.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 11, 2011)

Matthew said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL....who culdnt see this thread coming a few days ago? Look for an Al appearance in the near future!!
> ...





I hear ya..........funny though. The k00ks wont talk about that............and if they do, it'll be, "See.........weather anomolies......its the damn global warming effects!!!"

Dollar to a thousand stale donuts you *wont* see this k00k Chris posing up a thread of, "Record cold in summer grips Portland!!"


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2011)

They&#8217;re calling it The Great Drought of 2011, affecting 14 states from Florida to Arizona.

Some are comparing it to the 1930s Dust Bowl, and that has farmers scrambling to stem the damage to crops, and many ranchers selling off their herds.

Oklahoma is one of the states suffering a drought and excessive heat&#8211; in Oklahoma City, it&#8217;s been 100 degrees or higher for the last 13 days.

Pauls Valley Oklahoma rancher and farmer Trey Lam says the heat and drought are unlike anything he&#8217;s ever seen in his life, and it&#8217;s crippling his farm.

Record Drought Draws Comparisons To 1930s Dust Bowl | Here & Now


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2011)

The worst Texas drought since record-keeping began 116 years ago may crimp an oil and natural- gas drilling boom as government officials ration water supplies crucial to energy exploration. 

In the hardest-hit areas, water-management districts are warning residents and businesses to curtail usage from rivers, lakes and aquifers. The shortage is forcing oil companies to go farther afield to buy water from farmers, irrigation districts and municipalities, said Erasmo Yarrito Jr., the state&#8217;s overseer of water supplies from the Rio Grande River. 

Concern over water usage is especially acute in southern Texas&#8217;s Eagle Ford Shale area because drilling there is more water-intensive than other regions, said Robert Mace, a deputy executive administrator of the Texas Water Development Board. 

&#8220;It&#8217;s pretty dry down here and a lot of oil companies are looking for water,&#8221; Mace said. 

Worst Drought in More Than a Century Strikes Texas Oil Boom - Bloomberg


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 17, 2011)

Chris said:


> The worst Texas drought since record-keeping began 116 years ago may crimp an oil and natural- gas drilling boom as government officials ration water supplies crucial to energy exploration.
> 
> In the hardest-hit areas, water-management districts are warning residents and businesses to curtail usage from rivers, lakes and aquifers. The shortage is forcing oil companies to go farther afield to buy water from farmers, irrigation districts and municipalities, said Erasmo Yarrito Jr., the states overseer of water supplies from the Rio Grande River.
> 
> ...



You have to admit that when you add up the whole United states to avg it for July with the western part being as cold as it is=cooler July then otherwise. It better be super fucking hot within the central part to balance it above normal or anywhere within the top 10.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2011)

SHAWNEE, Okla. &#8212; In response to ongoing heat and drought conditions, Gov. Mary Fallin has amended a State of Emergency declaration to include all 77 counties to ensure Oklahoma is eligible for any federal assistance that may be available.
Last week, Gov. Fallin also signed an executive order placing 45 counties under state burns bans, including Pottawatomie and Seminole counties. Most other counties in the state are under county-declared burn bans, including Lincoln County.
Joey Wakefield, emergency management director of Lincoln County, said firefighters there have been battling numerous grass fires, including an intentionally set fire near Carney that has repeatedly rekindled over the past five days.
Wakefield urges extreme caution and reminds everyone that there is no outdoor burning allowed for a reason.
&#8220;It&#8217;s so dry &#8212; we&#8217;re setting records like the 1930s drought,&#8221; he said.

Heat and drought prompts Governor to extended emergency declaration - Shawnee, OK - The Shawnee News-Star


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 22, 2011)

So the Weather Channel has it all wrong, they need to say there's a CO2 system driving the heat, right?


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2011)

After nearly a year of scant rainfall, 100 percent of Texas is withering under abnormally dry conditions, according to the latest U.S. Drought Monitor, and 75 percent is in an exceptional drought -- the worst level. 

As a result, the nine major and 21 minor aquifers that supply about 60 percent of the state's water supply are declining at alarming rates, groundwater officials say. 

Jack Watts, a veteran water well driller in south Fort Worth, has been getting dozens of calls a week from panicked people whose wells are drying up. 

"It's as bad as I've ever seen it. It's good for us, but it's a real problem for a lot of people," he said. 

"Everyone who calls says they have an emergency. I tell them a lot of people are having an emergency," said Watts, whose father started Watts Drilling Co. in 1946. It's now a fourth-generation family business, with Watts' wife, two sons, their wives and a grandson working there. 

And they're all scrambling to ease a two-week backlog for lowering pumps and at least a month wait for drilling new wells, Watts said. Many customers are adding storage tanks, he said. 

"That can help them get by until the aquifers recharge -- if we ever get some rain," he said. 

But with Texas suffering through its driest nine months in recorded history, its hottest June ever, a long string of triple-digit temperatures in July and no letup expected in August, the problem is only expected to worsen.

Drought is taking toll on Texas aquifers | Fort Worth | News from Fort Worth, Dallas, Ar...


----------



## Oddball (Jul 24, 2011)

I blame Reagan and Bush.


----------



## rdean (Jul 24, 2011)

Rick Perry has it under control.  He's going to hold a state wide power prayer to God to give Texas some "trickle down".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 24, 2011)

So there was Global Warming 100 years ago too. Wow. There were no cars and maybe 2 factories in all of Texas at the time.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 24, 2011)

rdean said:


> Rick Perry has it under control.  He's going to hold a state wide power prayer to God to give Texas some "trickle down".



rdean, you will love Perry if he is elected. He is a liberal.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oddball said:


> I blame Reagan and Bush.



No, no - it's all Haliburton's fault.  And Karl Rove, too.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Rick Perry has it under control.  He's going to hold a state wide power prayer to God to give Texas some "trickle down".
> ...



i like the way he throws taxpayers monies at companies to move to Texass. i would like to move back to Corpus Christie, I heard it's a boomin' !!!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So there was Global Warming 100 years ago too. Wow. There were no cars and maybe 2 factories in all of Texas at the time.



Like I said the anomalies either get larger with there scale or more extreme(deeper or higher above the norm). These events will occur more often as a large part of the planet is under them and more of a chance of droughts and heat waves. 

Of course Texas had heat waves 100 years ago.


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 25, 2011)

Matthew said:
			
		

> It is colder then shit this year and this is occurring. Interesting.


Yup...... EXCEPT FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS it has been quite cool here also!!

The last 2 weeks have been hotter than anything!! (Last 2 days are a bit cooler thankfully)


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 25, 2011)

Chris said:


> HOUSTON, June 14 (UPI) -- The most severe Texas drought in more than 100 years is curtailing efforts to coax natural gas out of Eagle Ford shale deposits, an administrator said.
> 
> Water management officials in Texas are advising residents to limit water use. Energy companies are trying to buy water from farmers and other areas to continue working in the state.
> 
> ...



All just liberal media hype.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually it has been very cool in Texas for the last year. Ask Rushbo. It is just that people 'feel' hot. Probably all het up about the Libruls.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 25, 2011)

Oddball said:


> I blame Reagan and Bush.



Today we blame Bachman.. keep up.. whydonchya?


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2011)

For some states, such as Texas, Oklahoma, and Kansas, the heat wave was more of a continuation of the intense heat and drought conditions they have already experienced so far this summer. The heat wave pushed some places across the finish line and into record territory, but intense heat is still ongoing in much of this region. 

&#8226; Fort Smith, Arkansas has set a new record for the greatest number of consecutive 100 F days, with 20 through July 24. 

&#8226; As of Sunday, the 23 days in a row with 100 F heat or greater in Dallas/Ft. Worth stood at number five on that city&#8217;s all-time list of 100-degree streaks.

&#8226; San Angelo, Texas has already had 58 100-degree days, which is ranked number 3 of all-time.

&#8226; Abilene has had 44 days this year with highs of 100 F or greater, and as of yesterday only needed two more such days to tie its all-time record, set in 1934.

&#8226; Amarillo, Texas, has set a new record for the greatest number of 100-degree days in a calendar year, with 28 such days through July 23rd. 

&#8226; In Wichita, KS the average high temperature so far this summer is 101.2 F, which ranks 3rd on the list of all-time warmest summers. 

Heat wave 2011: humidity the stunning hallmark - Capital Weather Gang - The Washington Post


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

You don't really believe all this liberal media hype do ya?


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> You don't really believe all this liberal media hype do ya?



I know.

Fox in particular was completely kooky about what is happening.

I mean, people are dying, livelihoods are being ruined, and it is the red states that are suffering the most.

You would think that Fox would be sympathetic.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Chris said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > You don't really believe all this liberal media hype do ya?
> ...


Oh well they are on their own, that is the Tea Party way.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



How long before Rick Perry asks for federal aid?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Chris said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


As long as he can hold out, he understands the political implications in that area.


----------



## shintao (Jul 26, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> people are refusing to sell water to the oil companies.....there are still sane people in texas....
> 
> i feel sorry for anyone experiencing a drought...water is an element of survival



Yet suggest desalination plants to them, and they go ape. To expensive they say. Well, you don't build a plant over night, so they have no quick fix. Maybe they need to drive their cattle to the rio grande.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Desal Palnts are sxpensive to build and to operate.
Vast amounts of energy is needed.


----------



## shintao (Jul 26, 2011)

Chris said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



As long as there is an Indian that can do the rain dance, he ain't calling.......LOL!

I find it interesting. All that oil & not a drop of water.


----------



## shintao (Jul 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Desal Palnts are sxpensive to build and to operate.
> Vast amounts of energy is needed.



Yeah, you would need tax dollars and time to build the plants & energy sources, huh? And that would drive off all the working class, so a catch 22 in Texas. CA will be the next state to fuck up in the planning. Arizona is having massive dust storms.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

AZ?  I thought that AZ would be fine since Palin moved there?


----------



## shintao (Jul 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> AZ?  I thought that AZ would be fine since Palin moved there?



Are you sure? I can't imagine anyone giving up that place in Alaska for Arizona. Who knows, maybe McCain did more on the campaign trail than they are talking about?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

shintao said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > AZ?  I thought that AZ would be fine since Palin moved there?
> ...



Sure?  I am not sure that anyone is sure about anything Palin.
Of course the most devout Palintologists tend to be sure about everything.


----------



## westwall (Jul 26, 2011)

And with all the droning from Chris and the liberal punditry from US citizen the simple fact that it took over 100 years to break the previous record is lost on the AGW true believers.

Think about it for a minute.  The claim is that man is adding CO2 to the atmosphere at an ever increasing rate.  Why then did it take 100 years to break these records?  Additionally, what caused the previous record if it wasn't CO2?

I know, it's hard, but try and think about it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


----------



## rdean (Jul 26, 2011)

Can you believe it?  Right wingers think Climate Change is a conspiracy, but believe a "power prayer" to God will bring rain.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 26, 2011)

westwall said:


> And with all the droning from Chris and the liberal punditry from US citizen the simple fact that it took over 100 years to break the previous record is lost on the AGW true believers.
> 
> Think about it for a minute.  The claim is that man is adding CO2 to the atmosphere at an ever increasing rate.  Why then did it take 100 years to break these records?  Additionally, what caused the previous record if it wasn't CO2?
> 
> I know, it's hard, but try and think about it.



LOL. Walleyes knocking anybody for failure to think.  

The Missouri and Mississippi in flood from May, to at least September. Looks like mybe longer, because of the storms they are having as we post.

Texas in a huge drought, one that is destroying a huge portion of the agriculture there.

Australia had nearly a quarter of the continent flooded. Destroying much of the agriculture and coal export.

Russia had a enormous drought, losing 40% of their grain crops. Today, Eastern Europe is in a drought.

Pakistan lost the majority of it's agriculture to floods.

Today, China has major areas in drought.

And I am sure that I have left out some major developments.

All within the last 12 or 14 months. 

Just a normal year. Sure, Walleyes, sure.


----------



## westwall (Jul 27, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > And with all the droning from Chris and the liberal punditry from US citizen the simple fact that it took over 100 years to break the previous record is lost on the AGW true believers.
> ...






Yes it is.  Try looking at some history books.  You know what those are don't you?  I know it requires effort but try it soem day.  You'll be amazed at what you learn.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2011)

After nine months, Texas is finally going to get some rain!

Tropical Storm DON


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2011)

Texas is suffering its worst one-year drought in a century, amid a heatwave that has killed dozens of people across the American south and turned agricultural land into parched desert. 

Last month was the hottest on record in the state, which has had only had 40 per cent of typical rainfall since January. Reservoirs and lakes are now bone dry, with billions of dollars worth of crops destroyed.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/8687263/Texas-suffers-record-drought.html


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 7, 2011)

My cattle will sell for more now.

Sorry just a burst of greed there 
I am not in fact a Republican in thought.

Actually that price rise will be in the spring, but I have plenty of hay and such for the winter.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 8, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > And with all the droning from Chris and the liberal punditry from US citizen the simple fact that it took over 100 years to break the previous record is lost on the AGW true believers.
> ...



Do you use lotion on your hands rocks to keep from literally rubbing the skin off your hands from the incessant hand wringing?  

Can you provide any evidence at all that proves that the climate today, ANYWHERE, is outside the boundries of natural variability?  Can you provide any evidence that proves that the climate today, ANYWHERE, is even close to the boundries of natural variability?  Can you provide any evidence to prove that man is in any way responsible for the climate today which is not even approaching the boundries of natural variability?

Give your hands a rest rocks.  Stop wringing them.  The climate is fine.  When we even begin to approach the boundries of natural variability, and have some actual proof that we are responsible, then wring them all you like.  Till then, however, you are just being an old woman.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 8, 2011)

Chris said:


> Texas is suffering its worst one-year drought in a century, amid a heatwave that has killed dozens of people across the American south and turned agricultural land into parched desert.
> 
> Last month was the hottest on record in the state, which has had only had 40 per cent of typical rainfall since January. Reservoirs and lakes are now bone dry, with billions of dollars worth of crops destroyed.
> 
> Texas suffers record drought - Telegraph



Got any proof, or even relatively hard evidence that man is in any way responsible?


----------



## editec (Aug 8, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I ask again, if this is the worst drought in 100 years, that means there have been worse droughts going back farther.* So did man made global warming cause those droughts too*?


 

Did you mean to say that you believe that this drought is caused by man-made global warming?

I ask because you just did say that, you know.

Now, nobody else was suggesting that in this thread, _except you._


----------



## westwall (Aug 8, 2011)

editec said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I ask again, if this is the worst drought in 100 years, that means there have been worse droughts going back farther.* So did man made global warming cause those droughts too*?
> ...







Having a hard time with sarcasm eh?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2011)

It is one big globalist dream as we're all being played as turkey's. At least it would appear that way.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 8, 2011)

100 years ain't much in geological time. Less than 100 years ago FDR managed to work a drought in the midwest into a major catastrophy called the "great depression. Texas isn't that bad off yet and hopefully Obama is on his way out. Tropical storms are what they need.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 8, 2011)

Has dust from Texas darkened the skies in DC yet?
It did during the "dustbowl".

Green techniques in agriculture prevented another great dustbowl.

conservation of our planet is the ultimate in conservatism.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2011)

As Texas continues to bake in record heat, the drought news for the state continues to be bleak &#8211; Texas is now in the midst of its most severe one-year drought on record, according to John Nielsen-Gammon, the Texas State Climatologist and professor of atmospheric sciences at Texas A&M University.

Preliminary reports from the National Climatic Data Center indicate that July 2011 was the warmest month ever recorded statewide for Texas, with data going back to 1895, Nielsen- Gammon reports. The average temperature of 87.2 degrees broke the previous record of 86.5 degrees set in 1998. The June average temperature of 85.2 was a record for that month and now ranks fifth warmest overall.

State sets heat records as drought intensifies | www.bullardnews.com | The Bullard Banner


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2011)

Today marks the 44th consecutive day of temperatures above 100 degrees in Waco, Texas. That's an all-time record for the city, beating out the 42 straight days of triple-digit horror in 1980.

As in D.C., July was the warmest month in documented history for Texas. Because of an upper-level ridge of high pressure that just won't leave, the state has been left unattended on the burner. The Dallas/Fort Worth area just escaped from its second-hottest streak ever, with 40 running days above 100. If the nights at the DFW International Airport keep above 80 degrees until tomorrow, the all-time local record of 14 consecutive warm nights set in 1998 will have been broken.

The heat has turned an almost unimaginable 99.9 percent of Texas soil into a dry, chalky material more suitable for cactus planting (though even cactus would shrivel, as they need water occasionally). Ongoing since at least January, the drought is the worst in Texas history, and has prompted the feds to declare much of the state a natural disaster zone:

Record: 44 days of 100-plus heat in Waco, Texas, and counting - StormWatch 7 | WJLA.com


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 13, 2011)

Increasing drought conditions in America's southwest region has been one of the predictions of the climate models for the last few decades. Now it is happening.

There have been some mega droughts in that area in the past. Most recently there were long droughts during the medieval warm period when temperatures in the northern hemisphere were a bit higher than normal and comparable to our temperatures in the 80's.

Now global warming is accelerating and intensifying the trend towards drought conditions. As has been predicted by climate scientists for some time now.

*An imminent transition to a more arid climate in southwestern North America*
Richard Seager
Lamont-Doherty Earth Observatory of Columbia University 
(excerpts)

*Projections of anthropogenic climate change conducted by nineteen different climate modeling groups around the world, using different climate models, show widespread agreement that Southwestern North America - and the subtropics in general - are on a trajectory to a climate even more arid than now. According to the models, human-induced aridification becomes marked early in the current century. In the Southwest the levels of aridity seen in the 1950s multiyear drought, or the 1930s Dust Bowl, become the new climatology by mid-century: a perpetual drought. A PDF of the complete article (Seager et.al, 2007) can be downloaded from Science Express. 

Take home lessons:

    Southwestern North America and other subtropical regions are going to become increasingly arid as a consequence of rising greenhouse gases.

    The transition to a drier climate should already be underway and will become well established in the coming years to decades, akin to permanent drought conditions.

    This is a robust result in climate model projections that has its source in well represented changes in the atmospheric hydrological cycle related to both rising humidity in a warmer atmosphere and poleward shifts of atmospheric circulation features.*

***

*Expert: Texas is getting hotter due to global warming*
USA Today
10/5/2010
(excerpts)

*LUBBOCK, Texas (AP)  Triple-digit temperatures will be the norm in Texas within a few decades, and 115-degree heat won't be surprising, according to the state climatologist. Texas A&M University atmospheric sciences professor John Nielsen-Gammon said recently that models he's analyzed show temperatures rising as much as 1 degree each decade, meaning that by 2060, temperatures around the state would be 5 degrees hotter than now.

"Decade by decade it's been getting warmer," Nielsen-Gammon said. "From here going forward, if temperatures keep rising as the models project they will, it will certainly be in large part due to global warming." Two unusually warm summers  in South Texas in 2009 and North Texas this year  are signs of what's ahead, he said.

Bruce McCarl, an agricultural economist at A&M said the higher temperatures in decades ahead could reduce the amount of land that can be used for farming. He predicted a 25% decrease in acres for crops and 10% less for livestock. The heat "reduces the grass growth so it reduces the number of animals you can graze," he said. And the heat will further deplete Texas' aquifers, McCarl said. "It would be pretty hard after 20 or 30 years to have enough (water) for agriculture," he said.* 

Copyright 2010 The Associated Press.

_(In accordance with Title 17 U.S.C. Section 107, this material is distributed without profit to those who have expressed a prior interest in receiving the included information for research and educational purposes.)_


----------



## wirebender (Aug 13, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> Now global warming is accelerating and intensifying the trend towards drought conditions. As has been predicted by climate scientists for some time now.



You would be laughable if you weren't so damned pathetic.  A loudmouthed blowhard whose repertoire constists of little more than name calling, rediculously predictable cut and paste, and bullying that smacks of a fat kids fantasy of being the toughest kid on the playground.

Accelerating global warming?  I am laughing great donkey laughs HE HAW HEEE HAAAAW in your idiot face.  Accelarted warming?  What a putz.  The fact is that globally, the warming is over and has been for quite some time.  Every where you look, it seems that sensors are being caught with a warming bias and most of the places your priests claim to be warming the quickest have no sensors at all.

The hoax is falling down around your ears thunder.  It is all falling apart and I am sure that you find it all terribly disturbing as you are emotionally invested at such a deep level.  But that is the way it goes when you are a dupe, unable to think for himself.  Unscrupulous people will take advantage of you and use you for whatever purpose they see fit.

Accelearating warming...what a laugh.  If you had a lick of common sense, you might catch on to the fact that the time frame your priests reference as "evidence" for their prophesies keeps getting shorter and shorter.  By next year, the claim will be that this place or that place has had the hottest temperature in the past month, or week, or since 8:00 in the AM.

Your priests predict drought and increased rainfall.  Warming and cooling.  Dry winters and more snow.  Your hypotheses is unfalsifiable and therefore invalid.

Or is it falsifiable?  Tell me thunder, what would falsify the AGW hypothesis?  My bet is that you have no answer because to answer is to falsify it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2011)

What is Perry doing about all this?

And he wants to run the country?


----------



## gslack (Aug 14, 2011)

editec said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So there was a worse drought over 100 years ago? Was that caused by man made global warming too?
> ...



I think he gets it just fine, but you on the other hand... Not so much..

How many insects in the world? They breathe right? Of course they do. And since we are talking numbers of things, how about numbers of green leafy plants that convert CO2 to oxygen? How many animals altogether? How much flora and fauna have died over the life of this planet to make make ever more CO2? 

If you are going to play the point and blame game, lets spread it around a little...

By the way who said we haven't altered the atmosphere to some extent? I don't recall seeing that said here or anywhere else. The issue is not whether or not we effected the atmosphere, all life effects the atmosphere hell even the planet itself effects the atmosphere. The issue is if you want to buy into the entire claim that a trace gas making up only 0.039% of the atmosphere by volume is responsible for a global warming and dictates climate changes...

I do not buy into that and their own studies back my feelings on it. Just one point I will mention here that is really enough for me, is the fact in the past and present their own studies show that CO2 is a product of warming and not the cause of warming.


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2011)

The nine months from October 2010 through June of this year were the driest nine months on the books since the state began keeping records in 1895, according to the Lower Colorado River Authority (LCRA), which oversees Central Texas' vast system of lakes, dams and rivers that produces water and power for urban and rural customers alike. The Austin area is 16 in. below normal for rainfall, according to LCRA, while counties to the east of the Texas capital have a 20-in. deficit.

The Highland Lakes were built in the 1930s and '40s, damming up sections of the Colorado River to help provide water and control flooding. This year the lakes are shrinking as the water retreats. Increased water use by a growing population and evaporation &#8212; no rain leads to warmer temperatures &#8212; means the lakes will continue to fall 1 ft. a week until October, LCRA predicts, stranding boat docks and revealing once flooded landmarks. In East Texas, the retreating waters of Lake Nacogdoches exposed debris from the 2003 crash of the space shuttle Columbia. 

Texas' Relentless Drought May End Up Costing Billions - TIME


----------



## wirebender (Aug 14, 2011)

Chris said:


> The nine months from October 2010 through June of this year were the driest nine months on the books since the state began keeping records in 1895, according to the Lower Colorado River Authority (LCRA), which oversees Central Texas' vast system of lakes, dams and rivers that produces water and power for urban and rural customers alike. The Austin area is 16 in. below normal for rainfall, according to LCRA, while counties to the east of the Texas capital have a 20-in. deficit.
> 
> The Highland Lakes were built in the 1930s and '40s, damming up sections of the Colorado River to help provide water and control flooding. This year the lakes are shrinking as the water retreats. Increased water use by a growing population and evaporation  no rain leads to warmer temperatures  means the lakes will continue to fall 1 ft. a week until October, LCRA predicts, stranding boat docks and revealing once flooded landmarks. In East Texas, the retreating waters of Lake Nacogdoches exposed debris from the 2003 crash of the space shuttle Columbia.
> 
> Texas' Relentless Drought May End Up Costing Billions - TIME



Again with the hand wringing.  What is it with you Chris?  Do you believe this drought in Texas is outside the boundries of natural variability?  Do you beleve it even approaches the borders?  It is dry in the southwest, imagine that?  You cut and paste this propaganda piece as if drought in the southwest were news.

And WOW!!  Your guys use a time reference of 100 years as if that were any indicator of what is normal in the southwest.  Here Chris, take a look at a slightly larger picture.  Lets look at the past 1000 years or so.  How about something from the national academy of science?

A 1,200-year perspective of 21st century drought in southwestern North America

Clip:  _"The medieval period was characterized by widespread and regionally severe, sustained drought in western North America. Proxy data documenting drought indicate centuries-long periods of increased aridity across the central and western U.S...The recent drought, thus far, pales hydrologically in comparison... Spatially, the mid-12th century drought covers all of the western U.S. and northern Mexico...whereas the 21st century drought has not impacted parts of the Pacific Northwest...The 21st century drought has lasted about a decade so far, whereas the 12th century medieval drought persisted with an extent and severity...for two decades, 11401159 [AD]...In both instrumental and paleoclimatic records, periods of sustained drought in the Southwest have often been concurrent with elevated temperatures. The warmest such episode, in the mid-12th century, was more extensive and much more persistent than any modern drought experienced to date..." [Connie A. Woodhouse, David M. Meko, Glen M. MacDonald, Dave W. Stahle, Edward R. Cooke 2009: _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences]

Geez Chris, take a pill already.  When you see something happening that is outside the boundries of natural variability, or even approaching the borders, feel free to rock back and forth and wring your hands to your heart's content.  But guy, all this fretting over something that is perfectly natural and far, far, far within the boundries of natural variability just makes you look silly.  If some more peer reviewed papers documenting the normalcy of dought in the southwest would ease your mind, just ask.  There is plenty more.

In light of your apparent constant state of low grade panic over things that hardly deserve a second thought, much less anxiety, perhaps the irony of your choice of avatar escapes you.   Sean Connery, perhaps the coolest head to ever say "My name is Bond, James Bond".  Really guy, do you see James Bond fretting and wringing his hands over a drought in the southwest that doesn't even come close to previous droughts in that area?

Here are a couple of possible alternatives that more closely match the content of your posts.  Here is enough for you and some of the other more notable hand wringers that populate the board.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 14, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > Now global warming is accelerating and intensifying the trend towards drought conditions. As has been predicted by climate scientists for some time now.
> ...



Posts like this one of yours just reveal what a totally brainwashed delusional moron you are, wired&bent.

*Global warming 'is three times faster than worst predictions'*
The Independent
(excerpts)

Global warming is accelerating three times more quickly than feared, a series of startling, authoritative studies has revealed. They have found that emissions of carbon dioxide have been rising at thrice the rate in the 1990s. The Arctic ice cap is melting three times as fast - and the seas are rising twice as rapidly - as had been predicted.

The study, published by the US National Academy of Sciences, shows that carbon dioxide emissions have been increasing by about 3 per cent a year during this decade, compared with 1.1 per cent a year in the 1990s. The significance is that this is much faster than even the highest scenario outlined in this year's massive reports by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) - and suggests that their dire forecasts of devastating harvests, dwindling water supplies, melting ice and loss of species are likely to be understating the threat facing the world.

The study found that nearly three-quarters of the growth in emissions came from developing countries, with a particularly rapid rise in China. The country, however, will resist being blamed for the problem, pointing out that its people on average still contribute only about a sixth of the carbon dioxide emitted by each American. And, the study shows, developed countries, with less than a sixth of the world's people, still contribute more than two-thirds of total emissions of the greenhouse gas.

On the ground, a study by the University of California's National Snow and Ice Data Center shows that Arctic ice has declined by 7.8 per cent a decade over the past 50 years, compared with an average estimate by IPCC computer models of 2.5 per cent.

Further reading: Go to pnas.org/cgi/doi/10.1073/pnas.0700609104


----------



## wirebender (Aug 14, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> Posts like this one of yours just reveal what a totally brainwashed delusional moron you are, wired&bent.



No answer to a simple question thunder?  Not surprising at all, but still....

What might falsify the hypothesis of AGW?

What is presently happening in the climate that is outside the boundries of natural variability.

Surely you don't need to rush out and cut and paste to answer such easy questions thunder.  People are waiting for your answer.

By the way, here is how the predictions match up to the grossly exagerated surface temperature record.  As you can see, the grossly manipulated "reality" isn't even close to the predictions.
















The US is cooling, europe is cooling and the southern hemisphere is cooling.  Exactly where is this warming you cliam?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 14, 2011)

Strong LaNina always causes severe drought in Texas.............

Texas drought likely into 2012 as La Niña re-emerges


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

Apparently the climate nuts believe 100 years is a long time.

Funny how modern humans are nearly 50,000 years old, we began to document about 5,000-7,000 years ago but have only been keeping weather records for the past 150 or so years.

Oh then we have the geological record of the earth which supports "climate change" is a natural occurrence.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 14, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > Posts like this one of yours just reveal what a totally brainwashed delusional moron you are, wired&bent.
> ...



In science a properly constructed hypothesis can be falsified if experimental evidence does not agree with its predictions. What you're calling "_the hypothesis of AGW_" (it's actually a well established scientific theory at this point) gives several predictions:

1. A significant rise in average temperature means a rise in temperature that is statistically discernible from the baseline with a confidence > .95. The hypothesis is not falsified by the temperature data.

2. Human use of fossil fuels is casually related to climate change. This part is easily tested by measuring the isotopic composition of atmospheric carbon dioxide. The hypothesis is not falsified by the isotopic data.

3. Measurements of outgoing longwave radiation at the top of the atmosphere were predicted to show that radiation in the CO2 spectral bands has diminished as atmospheric CO2 levels have increased and this has indeed been observed. The hypothesis is not falsified by the satellite data.

4. Measurements of incoming solar radiation levels would have to show an increase in the amount of energy the Earth is getting from the sun to account for the observed warming and falsify the "_AGW hypothesis_". Actual measurements show, if anything, a slight decrease in solar gain over the last decade or so. The hypothesis is not falsified by the satellite data. 

5. The temperature should rise between 2 and 5 degrees (K) per century. The observed rate of increase is consistent with the hypothesis. If the rate of increase were significantly lower in the next 3 decades, the hypothesis could be falsified.

6. The hypothesis can be falsified by showing that there are not significant disruptions to natural systems. If it can be shown that a majority of the earth's ecosystems have the same types of species in the same abundance as a pre-industrial reference period then there is no effect and the hypothesis is falsified. The evidence is that significant changes to ecosystems have already happened. The hypothesis is not falsified.

The "AGW hypothesis" does not make any predictions that cannot be tested and therefore is a good hypothesis.

AGW deniers have been totally unable to come up with any other scientifically valid explanations or 'hypotheses" that can account for the evidence. The science whores stooging for the fossil fuel industry did come up with some supposed alternative explanations but they were all immediately falsified by the actual physical evidence or the laws of physics. You have no viable alternative hypothesis that can explain what has been happening to temperatures and climate patterns.
.






wirebender said:


> What is presently happening in the climate that is outside the boundries(sic) of natural variability.



- Arctic sea ice minimum is decreasing 11.5% per decade.

- Sea levels are rising at a current rate of about 3.27mm per year and accelerating.

- Global average temperature has increased 1.5 degrees in the last 130 years.

- Greenland is losing about 100 billion tons of ice mass per year.

- Many places have less snowpack than they used to, and this snowpack is melting earlier, threatening water supplies for human consumption and agriculture worldwide. 

- Most of the glaciers all over the world have been melting for at least the last 50 years, and the rate of melting is speeding up. Many glaciers in many parts of the world, including both Glacier National Park and Alaska here in America, have shrunk dramatically or in some cases, disappeared entirely.

- Permafrost all across the Arctic in Alaska, Canada and Siberia is melting rapidly.

- 2010 was the third consecutive year&#8212;and the third time in recorded history&#8212;that both the Northwest Passage and Northeast Passage have melted free. The Northeast Passage opened for the first time in recorded history in 2005 and the Northwest Passage in 2007.

- Overall, the world's oceans are warmer now than at any point in at least the last 50 years and probably much longer. The change is most obvious in the top layer of the ocean, which has grown much warmer since the late 1800s. This top layer is now getting warmer at a rate of 0.2°F per decade.

- The amount of carbon dioxide dissolved in the oceans has increased all over the world over the last few decades, and so has ocean acidity, posing grave threats to ocean ecology and the food chain.

- Since the 1970s, droughts have become longer and more extreme worldwide, particularly in the tropics and subtropics. 

- Over the past 20 years, hurricanes and other tropical storms in the Atlantic Ocean have become stronger. 

- Since the 1980s, the United States has also experienced more intense single-day storms that are dumping a lot more rain or snow than usual.

- The global warming induced rise in ocean temperatures has caused more water to evaporate, raising water vapor levels in the atmosphere by about 4% and, as a result, the world is, on average, already getting more precipitation now than it did 100 years ago: 6 percent more in the United States and nearly 2 percent more worldwide.








wirebender said:


> Surely you don't need to rush out and cut and paste to answer such easy questions thunder.  People are waiting for your answer.


What you seem to disdain as "_cut and paste_" is actually just an insertion of actual scientific evidence into the debate to support my contentions. You're obviously unhappy with the inclusion of actual evidence because it domolishes your delusions and you're also obviously envious because you are unable to cite any actual scientific evidence to support your braindead delusions and denier cult myths. 






wirebender said:


> By the way, here is how the predictions match up to the grossly exagerated(sic) surface temperature record.  As you can see, the grossly manipulated "reality" isn't even close to the predictions.


LOLOLOL......you denier cult nutjobs and your delusions are a hoot.....you are sooooo gullible and easily deceived.....

*Misrepresentations of Hansen's Projections*
(excerpts)

*The 'Hansen was wrong' myth originated from testimony by scientist Pat Michaels before US House of Representatives in which he claimed "Ground-based temperatures from the IPCC show a rise of 0.11°C, or more than four times less than Hansen predicted....The forecast made in 1988 was an astounding failure." 

This is an astonishingly false statement to make, particularly before the US Congress.  It was also reproduced in Michael Crichton's science fiction novel State of Fear, which featured a scientist claiming that Hansen's 1988 projections were "overestimated by 300 percent." 

Compare the figure Michaels produced to make this claim (Figure 1) to the corresponding figure taken directly out of Hansen's 1988 study (Figure 2).





Figure 1: Pat Michaels' presentation of Hansen's projections before US Congress






Figure 2: Projected global surface air temperature changes in Scenarios A, B, and C (Hansen 1988)

Notice that Michaels erased Hansen's Scenarios B and C despite the fact that as discussed above, Scenario A assumed continued exponential greenhouse gas growth, which did not occur.  In other words, to support the claim that Hansen's projections were "an astounding failure," Michaels only showed the projection which was based on the emissions scenario which was furthest from reality.* 








wirebender said:


> http://c3headlines.typepad.com/.a/6a010536b58035970c015390615665970b-pi
> 
> http://c3headlines.typepad.com/.a/6a010536b58035970c0154346132dc970c-400wi
> 
> The US is cooling, europe is cooling and the southern hemisphere is cooling.  Exactly where is this warming you cliam?



The bullcrap from your denier cult blogs is as phony as the rest of your denier cult myths and fantasies. The actual global temperature record show unmistakable warming.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 14, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> In science a properly constructed hypothesis can be falsified if experimental evidence does not agree with its predictions. What you're calling "_the hypothesis of AGW_" (it's actually a well established scientific theory at this point) gives several predictions:



Sorry guy, it is, at best, a piss poor hypothesis.  To date, there is not a shred of evidence that establishes an unequivocal link between the activities of man, and the changing climate.  What you guys just don't seem to get is that correlation does not equal causation; especially when the data you are "corelating" falls well within natural variation.



RollingThunder said:


> 1. A significant rise in average temperature means a rise in temperature that is statistically discernible from the baseline with a confidence > .95. The hypothesis is not falsified by the temperature data.



Of course it is.  CO2 keeps increasing but the rate of warming has not.  Your hypothesis fails right there, but we can continue.




RollingThunder said:


> 2. Human use of fossil fuels is casually related to climate change. This part is easily tested by measuring the isotopic composition of atmospheric carbon dioxide. The hypothesis is not falsified by the isotopic data.



To date, there is not a shred of evidence to prove that claim.  In fact, this paper is soon to go into publication which precisely falsifies AGW on isotropic data.

Global Emission of Carbon Dioxide: The Contribution from Natural Sources




RollingThunder said:


> 3. Measurements of outgoing longwave radiation at the top of the atmosphere were predicted to show that radiation in the CO2 spectral bands has diminished as atmospheric CO2 levels have increased and this has indeed been observed. The hypothesis is not falsified by the satellite data.



Been through this one already.  I was able to show initial and final data for comparison and the outgoing long wave radiation had clearly not changed although atmospheric CO2 has increased.  Again, this alone falsifies your hypothesis.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3790746-post85.html



RollingThunder said:


> 4. Measurements of incoming solar radiation levels would have to show an increase in the amount of energy the Earth is getting from the sun to account for the observed warming and falsify the "_AGW hypothesis_". Actual measurements show, if anything, a slight decrease in solar gain over the last decade or so. The hypothesis is not falsified by the satellite data.



Sorry, but again, there is no evidence to support that claim.



RollingThunder said:


> 5. The temperature should rise between 2 and 5 degrees (K) per century. The observed rate of increase is consistent with the hypothesis. If the rate of increase were significantly lower in the next 3 decades, the hypothesis could be falsified.



Based on what?  The terribly flawed and manipulated surface record?  Satellite temps don't agree with that claim at all.  The rate of change is signifigantly lower in the past decade and a half with cooling expected over the next 50 years or so.  Again, your hypothesis is falsified.



RollingThunder said:


> 6. The hypothesis can be falsified by showing that there are not significant disruptions to natural systems. If it can be shown that a majority of the earth's ecosystems have the same types of species in the same abundance as a pre-industrial reference period then there is no effect and the hypothesis is falsified. The evidence is that significant changes to ecosystems have already happened. The hypothesis is not falsified.



On that one, you have falsified the hypothesis yourself.  In spite of claims of major extinctions, there are no extinctions due to climate.

Laughing at you thunder.  Still laughing at you for being such a dupe.  Keep waving those pom poms.  Sis boom ba.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 14, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > In science a properly constructed hypothesis can be falsified if experimental evidence does not agree with its predictions. What you're calling "_the hypothesis of AGW_" (it's actually a well established scientific theory at this point) gives several predictions:
> ...



Your objections to the evidence are just more of your delusions and misinformation and are backed up by nothing but your ignorance.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 14, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> Your objections to the evidence are just more of your delusions and misinformation and are backed up by nothing but your ignorance.



Actually thunder, my position is backed up by math that I performed, in public, right here on this board.  To date, none of you know nothings has done more than whine that you don't like the bottom line.

When you can prove your point as evidenced by your own work instead of the cut and paste that you are limited to, let me know.  Till then, I'm laughing at you.  Laughing real loud.


----------



## manifold (Aug 14, 2011)

Serves them right for not praying hard enough for rain.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 14, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > Your objections to the evidence are just more of your delusions and misinformation and are backed up by nothing but your ignorance.
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL......your delusions are hilarious, wiredup&bentover. Your position is backed up only by your very own mathematical delusions that actual scientists laugh at. All of your idiotic nonsense has been repeatedly debunked but you're too severely afflicted by the Dunning-Kruger Effect to be able to see that.

It is only deluded and poorly educated idiots like you who imagine that you understand a complex field of science better than the professional scientists who study it all their lives, so no, dimwit, I'm not going to try to "_prove my point by my own work_" when I'm not a climate scientist but I am intelligent enough to accept the testimony of the world's experts, particularly if they are as nearly unanimous as climate scientists are about AGW. I will certainly continue to post the actual scientific research from real climate scientists that debunks your psuedo-science and misinformed drivel.

If you actually had anything valid to say, you wouldn't be saying it here. You'd be publishing your data and conclusions in a peer-reviewed science journal. But in fact, your retarded pseudo-science and bad math would never get close to being published. Laughed at a lot by the journal editors, I'm sure, but no chance of passing peer review. But as usual with retards like you who have a touch of megalomania, you're convinced that you're right and the world scientific community is wrong. You and your fellow denier cultists are the new 'flat earthers".


***


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 14, 2011)

manifold said:


> Serves them right for not praying hard enough for rain.



they pray crooked and about flooded a lot of the rest of us out.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 15, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL......your delusions are hilarious, wiredup&bentover. Your position is backed up only by your very own mathematical delusions that actual scientists laugh at. All of your idiotic nonsense has been repeatedly debunked but you're too severely afflicted by the Dunning-Kruger Effect to be able to see that.



And you remain unable to prove a point on your own.  The fact is that you can't do the math so, like old rocks and konradv, hold your position as an article of faith.  I am laughing at you again thunder.  Laughing out loud.

But hey, if you want to try and prove me wrong, by all means go visit wiki and bring what you learn to the appropriate thread.  My bet is that it takes about 1 minute to demonstrate beyond doubt, that you can't do the math and, in reality, have no idea whether the pap being fed to you by your priests is right or not.



RollingThunder said:


> If you actually had anything valid to say, you wouldn't be saying it here.



As opposed to you who actually has nothing to say and are simply a cut and paste drone?  At least I can speak to the topic in my own words thunder and if mathematics is required to make a point, I can do them.  Cut and paste is all you have and all you will ever have.  That, and the impotent name calling of a fat kid who dreams of being the toughest kid on the playground.  I am still laughing at you thunder.  Laughing hard at your impotence.


----------



## editec (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess the real issue here is what happens if this trend of drying continues.

Can't we can put aside the issue of Global warming (and its cause if it is in fact really happening) and discuss what we ought to be able to agree on?

Does anyone think there is no drought?

Does anyone think the drought is not a problem?

Instead of playing the blame game, perhaps we ought to be pondering how this nation is going to fare if this trend continues.

Somebody mentioned building DESALINIZATION plants.

It strikes me that's the kind of issue that ought to be of interest, rather than continuing this goofy battle about global warming.

I mean assuming we really care about this nation, at least.


----------



## gslack (Aug 15, 2011)

editec said:


> I guess the real issue here is what happens if this trend of drying continues.
> 
> Can't we can put aside the issue of Global warming (and its cause if it is in fact really happening) and discuss what we ought to be able to agree on?
> 
> ...



Desalinization plants in response to a drought when we have many more states with more than enough water to share is unnecessary I would think.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 15, 2011)

editec said:


> I guess the real issue here is what happens if this trend of drying continues.



What happens is people adapt, or they don't adapt.  Asking what to do about a drought is akin to asking what to do about to much rain.  Can we stop the rain if there is to much of it?  Of course not and neither can we bring rain when there is to little.  If we had nearly the effect on climate that believers think we do, don't you think we could at least do something about one of the basics like precipitation?



editec said:


> Does anyone think there is no drought?



Is drought something new in the southwest?  Is the present drought unprecedented?  Is its extent and duration anything near the limit of natural variability?



editec said:


> Does anyone think the drought is not a problem?



What do you recommend that we do about it?  Other parts of the nation are getting to much rain?  What should we do about that?  What are we actually able to "do" about either?  We are along for the ride and we either adapt or we do not.



editec said:


> Instead of playing the blame game, perhaps we ought to be pondering how this nation is going to fare if this trend continues.



Easy.  We adapt or we do not.  Rather than squandering the billions that are presently being wasted by climate pseudoscience, channel that money into engineering technology that will make the adaptation to whatever is coming easier and less traumatic.



editec said:


> Somebody mentioned building DESALINIZATION plants.



Something that could be done with money presently being wasted on climate pseudoscience.  



editec said:


> It strikes me that's the kind of issue that ought to be of interest, rather than continuing this goofy battle about global warming.



The battle isn't about global warming.  Global warming is merely the pretense.  The battle is over whether or not individuals get to continue to live as fee people or whether they must bow to, and serve the state.  The battle is over capitalism vs the various forms of socialism.



editec said:


> I mean assuming we really care about this nation, at least.



There are those who care about it and those who are driven to see the way of life we enjoy here ended.  The arguments about global warming are merely arguments to show the specious nature of the tale concocted this time in the ongoing effort to end capitalism.  There is no chance that the money presently being wasted on climate pseudoscience will ever be channeled into something constructive like engineering progects and think tanks directed towards technology to make adaptations to whatever sort of clmate the earth provides because to do so would involve productive and profitable work aimed at a specific goal.  That is an anathema to warmists.  Furthering technology and making a profit are exactly opposed to their goals.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 15, 2011)

gslack said:


> Desalinization plants in response to a drought when we have many more states with more than enough water to share is unnecessary I would think.



The question comes down to the most secure supply of water.  While some places may have too much water, is that an ongoing problem or a variable problem.  If it is variable, it isn't really an answer to the neverending prospect of drought due to the very nature of the climate of the southwest.  Even when not in a drought, the threat of drought exists.

I would gladly see money diverted away from climate pseudoscience put into desalinization plants and pipelines to agricultural areas in the southwest.  Hell, if we diverted all of the money presently going into climate pseudoscience into a great factory that made nothing but sockmonkeys, the money would be put to better use than it is now.


----------



## konradv (Aug 15, 2011)

wirebender said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Desalinization plants in response to a drought when we have many more states with more than enough water to share is unnecessary I would think.
> ...



Plus, you'd have a little brother!!!


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 15, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL......your delusions are hilarious, wiredup&bentover. Your position is backed up only by your very own mathematical delusions that actual scientists laugh at. All of your idiotic nonsense has been repeatedly debunked but you're too severely afflicted by the Dunning-Kruger Effect to be able to see that.
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOL......dude!....you have never, ever proved a point on your own....except perhaps in your own little delusional fantasy world where you seem to live all the time....your have no knowledge or understanding of science and your mathematical jazz is just stupid nonsense that has been repeatedly debunked by professional scientists. You are very obviously way over your head and you have no idea what you're talking about. You are the poster boy for the Dunning-Kruger Effect and I hear they're considering including your picture with the definition.







wirebender said:


> The fact is that you can't do the math so, like old rocks and konradv, hold your position as an article of faith.


The fact is, you can't do the math either but you're too deluded and too victimized by the Dunning-Kruger Effect to be able to comprehend that. Like most intelligent people, I do, in general, trust modern science to give us an accurate reflection of reality. You are an anti-science nutjob who only imagines that you're as knowledgeable and competent as the actual experts but you are actually just very delusional and driven by your politics rather than the actual scientific facts.








wirebender said:


> But hey, if you want to try and prove me wrong, by all means go visit wiki and bring what you learn to the appropriate thread.


I have proved you wrong every time on every thread we've debated on. My posts are backed up by the scientific evidence and analysis from actual climate scientists as published in reputable peer reviewed science journals and you have no backing except for your very own delusional pseudo-science and monumental ignorance.







wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > If you actually had anything valid to say, you wouldn't be saying it here. You'd be publishing your data and conclusions in a peer-reviewed science journal. But in fact, your retarded pseudo-science and bad math would never get close to being published. Laughed at a lot by the journal editors, I'm sure, but no chance of passing peer review. But as usual with retards like you who have a touch of megalomania, you're convinced that you're right and the world scientific community is wrong. You and your fellow denier cultists are the new 'flat earthers".
> ...



LOLOL.....still avoiding the point, eh, little retard? If you actually had any valid points to make, you'd be making them to the world science community but in fact, they'd just laugh at you, so you're reduced to posting your nonsense on a political forum where you can try to fool some of the more dimwitted and scientifically ignorant rightwingnuts.

You speak to the topic in your own words all right but they are all still the words of an idiot who knows nothing about climate science. The only "_point_" you ever make is with the one on top of your skull and your faith in your own mathematical abilities is also one of your delusions. Your disdain for including scientific evidence in posts is just another reflection of your disconnect from reality.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 15, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL......dude!....you have never, ever proved a point on your own....except perhaps in your own little delusional fantasy world where you seem to live all the time....your have no knowledge or understanding of science and your mathematical jazz is just stupid nonsense that has been repeatedly debunked by professional scientists. You are very obviously way over your head and you have no idea what you're talking about. You are the poster boy for the Dunning-Kruger Effect and I hear they're considering including your picture with the definition.



I am sure that you wish that were true thunder, but alas, it isn't.  And to date, no one has debunked any claim that I have made with regard to vector fields; and most certainly not you.  There is a reason that you didn't jump into that conversation and we all know what it is.  The math was over your head and it didn't even go past algebra.

Still laughing at you and your impotent name calling thunder.  Still laughing.





RollingThunder said:


> I have proved you wrong every time on every thread we've debated on. My posts are backed up by the scientific evidence and analysis from actual climate scientists as published in reputable peer reviewed science journals and you have no backing except for your very own delusional pseudo-science and monumental ignorance.



Actually, you have never proved me wrong on anything, but if that sort of mental masturbation is what floats your boat, enjoy.  The fact is that you have never proven anything on this board.  You are a cut and paste drone who is incapable of proving anything.



RollingThunder said:


> LOLOL.....still avoiding the point, eh, little retard? If you actually had any valid points to make, you'd be making them to the world science community but in fact, they'd just laugh at you, so you're reduced to posting your nonsense on a political forum where you can try to fool some of the more dimwitted and scientifically ignorant rightwingnuts.



I have made my points and they still stand unchallenged especially by the likes of you.  

I am still laughing at you thunder and your continued inability to prove even the smallest part of your position.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 15, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> It is all Obamas fault.



naaah, bush, definitely.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 15, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOLOLOL......dude!....you have never, ever proved a point on your own....except perhaps in your own little delusional fantasy world where you seem to live all the time....your have no knowledge or understanding of science and your mathematical jazz is just stupid nonsense that has been repeatedly debunked by professional scientists. You are very obviously way over your head and you have no idea what you're talking about. You are the poster boy for the Dunning-Kruger Effect and I hear they're considering including your picture with the definition.
> ...



All of that is just more of your delusional nonsense and mental fantasies. In your insanity, you imagine that you're "_making points_" that "_stand unchallenged_" but in fact, all of your idiotic 'points' have been successfully challenged and thoroughly debunked. You either don't actually read the responses or you can't comprehend them. No one bothers arguing about your so-called math because it is too stupid and out in the ozone to bother with. We just reference the studies by actual professional scientists and mathematicians that show your drivel to be the nonsense that it is. You are a clueless retard with delusions of competence.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 15, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> All of that is just more of your delusional nonsense and mental fantasies. In your insanity, you imagine that you're "_making points_" that "_stand unchallenged_" but in fact, all of your idiotic 'points' have been successfully challenged and thoroughly debunked. You either don't actually read the responses or you can't comprehend them. No one bothers arguing about your so-called math because it is too stupid and out in the ozone to bother with. We just reference the studies by actual professional scientists and mathematicians that show your drivel to be the nonsense that it is. You are a clueless retard with delusions of competence.



And in typical, and predictable fashion, you fail to prove anything and when you find yourself in such a position, you resort to your fat kid fantasy of being the toughest kid on the playground and begin a string of impotent name calling.  You are pathetic thunder.  F'ing pathetic.  

And my points remain unchallenged.  You saying that they have been debunked when you are completely unable to point to any post in which they were debunked only brings your lies into sharp relief.  The fact is that you have no idea whether I am right or wrong because the math and associated science is way over your head.  I did the math in public for anyone to critique and point out errors.  To date, no one has pointed out the first error.

Still laughing at you thunder.  Laughing hard.  You become more pathetic every time you post and fail to prove a point.  Your impotent namecalling and fallacious appeals to authority only make you look stupid.  Do you enjoy public humiliation at my hands?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 15, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> wirebender said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 15, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > All of that is just more of your delusional nonsense and mental fantasies. In your insanity, you imagine that you're "_making points_" that "_stand unchallenged_" but in fact, all of your idiotic 'points' have been successfully challenged and thoroughly debunked. You either don't actually read the responses or you can't comprehend them. No one bothers arguing about your so-called math because it is too stupid and out in the ozone to bother with. We just reference the studies by actual professional scientists and mathematicians that show your drivel to be the nonsense that it is. You are a clueless retard with delusions of competence.
> ...


It's not really necessary for me to prove that you are an ignorant retard. You prove it yourself every time you post your demented drivel.







wirebender said:


> And my points remain unchallenged. To date, no one has pointed out the first error.


That's another one of your delusions but anyone reading these threads can easily see that all of your idiotic 'points' get challenged and debunked by actual science.








wirebender said:


> Still laughing at you thunder.  Laughing hard.  You become more pathetic every time you post and fail to prove a point.  Your impotent namecalling and fallacious appeals to authority only make you look stupid.  Do you enjoy public humiliation at my hands?



And still more of your delusional fantasies, you confused dimwit. You only humiliate yourself by demonstrating your idiocy and ignorance for all to see.

The fact that you think that referencing the scientific community for the best factual information and data on global warming/climate changes is somehow "_fallacious_" really clearly demonstrates just how insane and out of touch with reality you are. You seem to confuse the real world with a high school debating club.

Point to something you've posted that you imagine somehow refutes any part of mainstream climate science and I'll point out where it was debunked. Or I'll debunk it anew with actual scientific evidence.


I just have to touch on this one again 'cause it's soooo insane - "_fallacious appeals to authority_"
The real world is not your HS debate club, numbnuts. In the real world, public policy is most often guided and informed by the best science available and it has been that way for way over a century. Currently there is an almost unanimous consensus among the climate scientists of the world, and a somewhat lessor but still very strong consensus in the world scientific community in general, on the reality, causes and dangers of AGW and it is entirely appropriate that this scientific expertise should be guiding our governmental policies. The reason it is not like that yet in America is the same reason it took so long to take steps to deal with the health risks of tobacco smoking long after the scientific evidence was clear and the consensus among the relevant medical researchers was very strong. Vested financial interests, i.e., the tobacco companies, blocked the appropriate public policies for their own financial gain, as the fossil fuel industry is doing now.

Here's the facts about looking to the best science for guidance, what I guess you moronically call an "_appeal to authority_". I guess if one were arguing with a member of the Flat Earth Society, they would think that referencing NASA satellite data and photos was a "_fallacious appeal to authority_" too. LOLOLOL. You are such a nutjob, wired&bent.

*Uncertainty and scientific consensus in policy making*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*In public policy debates, the assertion that there exists a consensus of scientists in a particular field is often used as an argument for the validity of a theory and as support for a course of action by those who stand to gain from a policy based on that consensus. Similarly arguments for a lack of scientific consensus are often encouraged by sides who stand to gain from a more ambiguous policy.

People of various backgrounds (political, scientific, media, action groups, and so on) have argued that there is a scientific consensus on the causes of global warming. The historian of science Naomi Oreskes published an article in Science reporting that a survey of the abstracts of 928 science articles published between 1993 and 2003 showed none which disagreed explicitly with the notion of anthropogenic global warming.[10] In an editorial published in the Washington Post, Oreskes stated that those who opposed these scientific findings are amplifying the normal range of scientific uncertainty about any facts into an appearance that there is a great scientific disagreement, or a lack of scientific consensus.[11] Oreskes's findings were replicated by other methods that require no interpretation.[2]

The theory of evolution through natural selection is an accepted part of the science of biology, to the extent that few observations in biology can be understood without reference to natural selection and common descent. Opponents of evolution claim that there is significant dissent on evolution within the scientific community.[12] The wedge strategy, an ambitious plan to supplant scientific materialism seen as inimical to religion, with a religion-friendly theistic science, depended greatly on seeding and building on public perceptions of absence of consensus on evolution.[13] Stephen Jay Gould has argued that creationists misunderstand the nature of the debate within the scientific community, which is not about "if" evolution occurred, but "how" it occurred.[12]

The inherent uncertainty in science, where theories are never proven but can only be disproven (see falsifiability), poses a problem for politicians, policymakers, lawyers, and business professionals. Where scientific or philosophical questions can often languish in uncertainty for decades within their disciplinary settings, policymakers are faced with the problems of making sound decisions based on the currently available data, even if it is likely not a final form of the "truth". The tricky part is discerning what is close enough to "final truth". For example, social action against smoking probably came too long after science was 'pretty consensual'.[2]

Certain domains, such as the approval of certain technologies for public consumption, can have vast and far-reaching political, economic, and human effects should things run awry of the predictions of scientists. However, insofar as there is an expectation that policy in a given field reflect knowable and pertinent data and well-accepted models of the relationships between observable phenomena, there is little good alternative for policy makers than to rely on so much of what may fairly be called 'the scientific consensus' in guiding policy design and implementation, at least in circumstances where the need for policy intervention is compelling. While science cannot supply 'absolute truth' (or even its complement 'absolute error') its utility is bound up with the capacity to guide policy in the direction of increased public good and away from public harm. Seen in this way, the demand that policy rely only on what is proven to be "scientific truth" would be a prescription for policy paralysis and amount in practice to advocacy of acceptance of all of the quantified and unquantified costs and risks associated with policy inaction.[2] Such considerations informed the development of 'the precautionary principle'.

No part of policy formation on the basis of the ostensible scientific consensus precludes persistent review either of the relevant scientific consensus or the tangible results of policy. Indeed, the same reasons that drove reliance upon the consensus drives the continued evaluation of this reliance over time&#8212;and adjusting policy as needed.*


----------



## wirebender (Aug 16, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> It's not really necessary for me to prove that you are an ignorant retard. You prove it yourself every time you post your demented drivel.



Unsurprising that you would not be able to prove me wrong and then claim that there is no need.  I guess that is the inevetable result of incessant mental masturbation on your part.  Your mind has gone blind.



RollingThunder said:


> That's another one of your delusions but anyone reading these threads can easily see that all of your idiotic 'points' get challenged and debunked by actual science.



And yet, you remain unable to bring any of that pseudoscience to bear and use it to prove me wrong.  Instead you stand about mewling that I have been proven wrong when you are completely unable to show any evidence of it.



RollingThunder said:


> And still more of your delusional fantasies, you confused dimwit. You only humiliate yourself by demonstrating your idiocy and ignorance for all to see.



I made my claims.  Supported them with the laws of physics and did the math in public for critique.  I can't help but notice that my work remains unchallenged.  In claiming that my claims have been proven wrong are you suggesting that no EM field is radiated by either the earth or atmosphere or are you claiming that vector physics do not apply to those EM fields.  Or is the whole topic so far over your head that you are unable to speak to it and can find no information put out by your priests so you don't even have a cut and paste reply?


Laughing at you thunder.  Still laughing hard.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 16, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > That's another one of your delusions but anyone reading these threads can easily see that all of your idiotic 'points' get challenged and debunked by actual science.
> ...


You stand around mewling about how your nonsensical pseudo-science "_remains unchallenged_" but you seem to be unable to point out/cite some specific example of your nonsense that wasn't immediately debunked. I challenged you to do that and you are avoiding the issue with more pointless drivel like this last post of yours. Put up or shut up, retard.



RollingThunder said:


> Point to something you've posted that you imagine somehow refutes any part of mainstream climate science and I'll point out where it was debunked. Or I'll debunk it anew with actual scientific evidence.









wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > And still more of your delusional fantasies, you confused dimwit. You only humiliate yourself by demonstrating your idiocy and ignorance for all to see.
> ...


LOLOL. You apparently live in another universe with very different "_laws of physics_". The only thing 'supporting' your idiotic nonsense is your own insanity and ignorance of actual science.







wirebender said:


> In claiming that my claims have been proven wrong are you suggesting that no EM field is radiated by either the earth or atmosphere or are you claiming that vector physics do not apply to those EM fields.  Or is the whole topic so far over your head that you are unable to speak to it and can find no information put out by your priests so you don't even have a cut and paste reply?



No, wired&bent, I am suggesting that you are a clueless dufus whose knowledge of science and physics is minimal and usually mistaken. Your "_whole topic_" is such out-in-the-ozone pseudo-science that no real scientists have even heard of it, let alone bothered to refute it. Real scientists can't be bothered to refute the braindead claims put out by the Flat Earth Society either but that doesn't mean the flat-earthers are right by default, it just means that, like you, they are too crazy to bother with.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 16, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> wirebender said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...




Let me tell you something s0n.......your posts are truly impressive!!! 

80% of the sentences in this asshole's posts include the words, "retard"......"clueless"......."braindead"........."dufus"........."idiot"......and the other 20% nonsensical drivel. This is what we're seeing from the far left meatheads all over this forum........a level of misery that frequently turns to rage!!!

Because for all the "science certainty" these nuts push, in the public policy arena, nobody is giving a rats ass. So........what..........what we have here is akin to group navel contemplation by a bunch of frustrated environmental extremists who, like Al Gore, have been getting their clocks cleaned the last 2-3 years.









Now.....for newer members in here, take a gandor over and read *wirebender's *posts and tell me he's the "idiot"!!!.


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2011)

Some facts and figures about the ongoing drought in Texas:

&#8212; Texas is in its most severe one-year drought on record.

&#8212; The drought is the second-worst on record, behind only a dry spell that lasted for most of the 1950s.

&#8212; During its typically wettest months, April and May, the state got no significant rainfall.

&#8212; Texas would need more than 4.5 inches of rain in the next two months to avoid breaking the 1956 record for driest 12 consecutive months.

&#8212; Texas had its hottest June on record, and it was the fifth warmest month overall.

&#8212; July was the warmest month ever recorded for Texas, with data going back to 1895.

&#8212; A record 248 of the state's 254 counties are under burn bans.

&#8212; One agriculture official says crop and livestock losses in Texas could be double the state's record, $4.1 billion in 2006.

&#8212; The U.S. Drought Monitor map released for the week of Aug. 9 showed that more than 78 percent of the state was in the worst stage of drought.

The Associated Press: A look at the ongoing drought in Texas


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2011)

The honest truth straight from the horses ass is it is all about the weather pattern. SEE YOU have a death ridge centered over Texas since MAY, but this means that area's like the west coast has had one of the COLDEST SUMMERS in recorded history. 

This is the honest truth. It is weather.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 17, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Let me tell you something s0n.......your posts are truly impressive!!!


Let me tell you something dolt.......your posts are truly retarded, off-topic and pointless!!!







skookerasbil said:


> 80% of the sentences in this asshole's posts include the words, "retard"......"clueless"......."braindead"........."dufus"........."idiot"......and the other 20% nonsensical drivel.


80% of the total content of kooker's posts is cartoons that are as idiotic and completely pointless as he is.....and the other 20% is nonsensical drivel that has absolutely nothing to do with the actual topic. The Kookster will quote someone else's entire post and then post lame blather that is totally unconnected to anything that was in the post he quoted, and then he wonders why he is so completely ignored most of the time. He's very sensitive about being such a "_clueless, idiotic, braindead retard_" but he persists in making it obvious.







skookerasbil said:


> This is what we're seeing from the far left meatheads all over this forum........a level of misery that frequently turns to rage!!!


This is what we're seeing from the far-right-wing-nuts all over the form........a level of stupidity, ignorance and brainwashed confusion that frequently turns into totally demented balderdash and blather.







skookerasbil said:


> Because for all the "science certainty" these nuts push, in the public policy arena, nobody is giving a rats ass.


Because for all the mistaken "_the science is uncertain_" bullshit these nuts push, in the public policy arena, most of the world believes the scientific evidence and the conclusions of the climate scientists and most countries are moving forward on dealing with this crisis, albeit much too slowly, although that is starting to change as the unmistakable evidence of the warming trend and the associated climate changes mounts.








skookerasbil said:


> So........what..........what we have here is akin to group navel contemplation by a bunch of frustrated environmental extremists who, like Al Gore, have been getting their clocks cleaned the last 2-3 years.


So.......what.......what we have here is akin to group insanity and very similar to the Flat Earth Society or the Heaven's Gate cult. These reality deniers and dupes of the fossil fuel industry are inevitably sliding down into the septic pit of history as the warming trend and climate changes become more and more obvious to everyone.









skookerasbil said:


> Now.....for newer members in here, take a gandor over and read *wirebender's *posts and tell me he's the "idiot"!!!.


Oh, yes, yes, please do. The other idiot only fools fellow idiots like the kookster with his pseudo-science and ignorant patter. Wired&bent is the poster boy for the *Dunning-Kruger Effect*.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 17, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> You stand around mewling about how your nonsensical pseudo-science "_remains unchallenged_" but you seem to be unable to point out/cite some specific example of your nonsense that wasn't immediately debunked.



None of the claims I have made have been debunked.  There is no need to point to any specific example that wasn't debunked because none have been debunked.  Feel free to bring forward any example of someone pointing out a misapplied physical law or mathematical error on my part.  Bring the math they did to prove me wrong forward while you are at it.



RollingThunder said:


> LOLOL. You apparently live in another universe with very different "_laws of physics_". The only thing 'supporting' your idiotic nonsense is your own insanity and ignorance of actual science.



Is it your claim that neither the earth nor the atmosphere emit an EM field?  Is it your claim that one or both of those fields are not subject to the laws of physics that govern the transfer of energy via EM fields?  Is it your claim that one or both of those fields are not emitted in terms of vectors?  Is it your claim that the vectors emitted by one or both of those fields are not subject to the laws of physics that govern the behavior of vectors?

For example, are you making the claim that energy can flow from two EM fields in two directions along any given vector?



RollingThunder said:


> No, wired&bent, I am suggesting that you are a clueless dufus whose knowledge of science and physics is minimal and usually mistaken. Your "_whole topic_" is such out-in-the-ozone pseudo-science that no real scientists have even heard of it, let alone bothered to refute it. Real scientists can't be bothered to refute the braindead claims put out by the Flat Earth Society either but that doesn't mean the flat-earthers are right by default, it just means that, like you, they are too crazy to bother with.



Sorry guy, but I didn't invent my position.  My position is based on very well known physical laws and long known knowledge regarding vector physics.  My position has been stated in long known and accepted texts on subjects ranging from engineering to astrophysics.  That it is entirely over your head is made blatantly obvious by your complete inability to point to any specific error on my part.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 17, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> 80% of the sentences in this asshole's posts include the words, "retard"......"clueless"......."braindead"........."dufus"........."idiot"......



An old and impotent fall back position of the bully.  Of course internet bullys like thunder are far more impotent than the old school bully.  thunder clearly has a fat kid fantasy of being the toughest kid on the playground and since he has no chance on an intellectual level, he has clearly spent much time honing his name calling "skills?  

What else does a cut and paste drone have?

The rage is a result of helpless impotence.  He can no more bring it under control than he can actually argue the topic on an intellectual level.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 17, 2011)

Chris said:


> Some facts and figures about the ongoing drought in Texas:
> 
> &#8212; Texas is in its most severe one-year drought on record.
> 
> ...



And is any of your handwringing over events that are outside of the limits of natural variability?  Is any of your handwringing over events that even approach the borders of natural variability? Is there any thing that you believe we can do about it?  Is there any hard evidence that proves that we are responsible?   If not, why chafe your hands over it?


----------



## wirebender (Aug 17, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> Oh, yes, yes, please do. The other idiot only fools fellow idiots like the kookster with his pseudo-science and ignorant patter. Wired&bent is the poster boy for the *Dunning-Kruger Effect*.



Poor thunder.  In this, as with practically everything you post, you expose yourself as something less than the sharpest knife in the drawer.  I am sure that you enjoy using a slick term like Dunning - Kruger Effect in a sentence that you constructed on your very own as opposed to the constant torrent of cut and paste that you are usually restricted to, but in your glee at using such a term, you expose yourself as the more likely victim of the Dunning - Kruger Effect.

According to your link, victims of the Dunning - Kruger Effect "make poor decisions and reach erroneous conclusions, but their incompetence denies them the metacognitive ability to recognize their mistakes.  The unskilled therefore suffer from illusory superiority, rating their ability as above average, much higher than it actually is, while the highly skilled underrate their own abilities, suffering from illusory inferiority".

If I am mistaken in my claims regarding the physics of vectors and their applications to EM fields, then why have you not pointed out my errors and done the requisite math to prove me wrong?  You have decided that I must be wrong but have no idea whether or not I am actually wrong and even less of an idea of how to go about doing the math required to prove that I am wrong if, in fact, I am.

You lack the metacognitive ability to recognize such an obvious error and rather than hold back, lacking the skills necessary to prove me wrong, you go ahead loudly, and impotently ranting about how smart you are,  and how stupid I am, all the while making useless appeals to authority.  

Look back through your posts thunder.  You don't engage in actual discussion, at an intellectual level on the topic because you are completely unable to do so.  You are a cut and paste drone and the only thing you post in your own words is long strings of name calling and suggestions that your opponents are not nearly as smart as you.

How often do you see me resort to name calling thunder?  I don't need to call you names in order to feel superior to you.  All I need do is push your buttons and watch you go into cut and paste mode followed by an impotent string of name calling and exulatant extolling of your own brilliance like one of Pavlov's dogs.  I laugh at you thunder because like Pavlov's dogs, you don't even realize that you are being played.  You react predictably every damned time that bell is rung and show no signs that you will ever get it.

My bet is that you will find it completely impossible to curtail your kneejerk instinct to rail at me, telling me how stupid I am and what a fantasy world I live in, and make your obligatory appeal to authority while remaining completely unable to actually address any claim I have made with regard to EM vectors.  You will do this because you may well be a victim of the Dunning - Kruger Effect.

Just my humbe observation.  Anyone out there agree with me?


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Let me tell you something s0n.......your posts are truly impressive!!!
> ...







Ahhhh yes, 'dolt', the witty repartee of the third grader brought forth to discredit an adult with a college education.  Well done SIR well done!  At your current level of argumentation you will actually make a point that anyone cares about in the year 3031!


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2011)

wirebender said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > 80% of the sentences in this asshole's posts include the words, "retard"......"clueless"......."braindead"........."dufus"........."idiot"......
> ...






One must first have an intellect to carry on an intellectual discussion and so far blunder has exibited nothing of the sort.  A baboon pulling random levers would do just as poor a job.


----------



## westwall (Aug 17, 2011)

wirebender said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Some facts and figures about the ongoing drought in Texas:
> ...







Chris is the head cut and paster.  He's never had an original thought in his life.  History is written NOW damnit!  What has happened bvefore doesn't matter, only what we see now matters.  He's a fruitfly.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 17, 2011)

wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > You stand around mewling about how your nonsensical pseudo-science "_remains unchallenged_" but you seem to be unable to point out/cite some specific example of your nonsense that wasn't immediately debunked.
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....classic......

So you actually can't point to (with a link) or reiterate any claims you made that weren't debunked, but in your fantasy world, "_there is no need to point to any specific example_" because, in that safe little fantasy world, you're always right. LOLOLOLOLOL....such a retard!!!

I challenged you in post #107 of this thread and now 14 posts later you still haven't been able to answer the challenge. Pathetic.

*"Point to something you've posted that you imagine somehow refutes any part of mainstream climate science and I'll point out where it was debunked. Or I'll debunk it anew with actual scientific evidence."*












wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOL. You apparently live in another universe with very different "_laws of physics_". The only thing 'supporting' your idiotic nonsense is your own insanity and ignorance of actual science.
> ...


I challenged you to make a straightforward claim of something that refutes modern climate science, not to masturbate over strawman suppositions about my state of knowledge of physics. Put up or shut up.








wirebender said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > No, wired&bent, I am suggesting that you are a clueless dufus whose knowledge of science and physics is minimal and usually mistaken. Your "_whole topic_" is such out-in-the-ozone pseudo-science that no real scientists have even heard of it, let alone bothered to refute it. Real scientists can't be bothered to refute the braindead claims put out by the Flat Earth Society either but that doesn't mean the flat-earthers are right by default, it just means that, like you, they are too crazy to bother with.
> ...


No, you scraped it off of some dingbat denier cult blog written by someone as ignorant as you are.





wirebender said:


> My position is based on very well known physical laws and long known knowledge regarding vector physics.


Your position is based on your ignorance, gullibility, arrogance, paranoia, and general stupidity. As well as a generous helping of the Dunning-Kruger Effect.





wirebender said:


> My position has been stated in long known and accepted texts on subjects ranging from engineering to astrophysics.  That it is entirely over your head is made blatantly obvious by your complete inability to point to any specific error on my part.


Your position is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of the accepted texts. The entire matter is way over your head but you lack the intellectual ability to comprehend your own limitations or appreciate the extent of your ignorance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 17, 2011)

My Baptist preacher friend told me that real reason for the Texas drought is to bring people to Governor Perry's presidential campaign.  Pray for Perry, Pray for Rain, Then once again, Pray for the Same.

According to my friend.


----------



## wirebender (Aug 17, 2011)

RollingThunder said:


> So you actually can't point to (with a link) or reiterate any claims you made that weren't debunked, but in your fantasy world, "_there is no need to point to any specific example_" because, in that safe little fantasy world, you're always right. LOLOLOLOLOL....such a retard!!!



None of my claims or positions has been debunked, therefore I point to all of my claims as still standing.



RollingThunder said:


> I challenged you in post #107 of this thread and now 14 posts later you still haven't been able to answer the challenge. Pathetic.



This challenge?  Was that a serious challenge?  OK, thunder debunk this, it's easy and you can do the experiment in your own back yard.  If you need a set of plans to make a reflector, just let me know and I will give you some with which you can make a reflector in a few hours for less than 15 dollars.

Take a parabolic reflector and, on a sunny day, point it at the sun.  If you measure the temperature in the well of the reflector, you will see that the temperature quickly rises quite a bit above the ambient temperature.  No surprise there.  It is doing exactly what the second law of thermodynamics predicts.

Now take that same reflector and point it away from the sun towards clear sky but be sure that no part of the reflector is aimed at a structure.  If you measure the temperature in the well of the reflector, you will see that the temperature drops to a level below the ambient temperature.  This, also is exactly what the second law of thermodynamics predicts.  The surface of the reflector is radiating heat to the cooler atmosphere.

The rest of this will need to wait till fall, but on a clear evening with an ambient temperature somewhere between 47 degrees and 33 degrees, after sunset, put a small container of water in your reflector and point it into the clear sky.  After an hour or so, you will find that ice is forming in the water even though the ambient temperature is above freezing.  Again, exactly what the second law of thermodynamics predicts.  Heat is radiating out of the water to the colder atmosphere.

What this is, thunder, is observable, repeatable, empirical evidence that the downdwelling radiation proclaimed as part of the energy budget by your preists is not a reality.  If downdwelling radiation were warming the earth, how do you suppose pointing a parabolic reflector at that self same downdwelling radiation could result in temperatures below the ambient temperature?  How could that downdwelling radiation being collected by the parabolic reflector not raise the temperature in the well of that reflector above the ambient if it is indeed sufficient to warm the surface of the earth.  

According to your priests, that downdwelling radiation inputs more than two times the  energy of the sun into the surface of the earth.  How could downdwelling radiation of such magnitude not cause warming in that reflector and how in the world could ice form at night when the ambient temperature is above freezing?

Debunk that repeatable, empirical evidence that the claims of downdwelling radiation in an amount more than twice the energy from the sun are just so much bunkum.



RollingThunder said:


> *"Point to something you've posted that you imagine somehow refutes any part of mainstream climate science and I'll point out where it was debunked. Or I'll debunk it anew with actual scientific evidence."*



Done.  I look forward to your explanation as to how that downdwelling radiation that is warming the earth can also cause ice to form when the ambient temperature is above freezing.




RollingThunder said:


> Your position is a misinterpretation and misrepresentation of the accepted texts. The entire matter is way over your head but you lack the intellectual ability to comprehend your own limitations or appreciate the extent of your ignorance.



By all means thunder, tell me which physical law I have misapplied or what sort of mathemiatical error I have made.  You keep making the claim that I am wrong, but remain unable to describe in any detail at all how I am wrong and what the nature of my mistake is.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 17, 2011)

The truth is God hates Texas.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2011)

Ask me how hard I was laughing today???


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2011)

hammer time.......................


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like God is dropping the ball in Texas.



> On September 28, 2009, at 1:40 p.m., Gods messengers visited Rick Perry.
> 
> On this day, the Lords messengers arrived in the form of two Texas pastors, Tom Schlueter of Arlington and Bob Long of San Marcos, who called on Perry in the governors office inside the state Capitol. Schlueter and Long both oversee small congregations, but they are more than just pastors. They consider themselves modern-day apostles and prophets, blessed with the same gifts as Old Testament prophets or New Testament apostles.
> 
> The pastors told Perry of Gods grand plan for Texas. A chain of powerful prophecies had proclaimed that Texas was The Prophet State, anointed by God to lead the United States into revival and Godly government. And the governor would have a special role.



Rick Perry's Army of God - The Texas Observer


----------



## rdean (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't believe this.  Rick Perry "prayed to God".  I know if God was going to listen to anyone, it would be Rick.  For the hokey George Bush accent if nothing else.


----------



## rdean (Aug 17, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Ask me how hard I was laughing today???








Is that Professor Harold Hill?


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2011)

With Texas scorched by a blistering hot summer and parched by a 10-month drought, state agriculture officials are counting a record $5.2 billion in commodity losses, according to Texas A&M agriculture economists.

"The drought of 2011 will have a lasting impact on Texas agriculture," said Travis Miller with the university's AgriLife Extension Service and a member of the Governor's Drought Preparedness Council.

Livestock took the biggest hit, with producers losing nearly $2.1 billion. Next was cotton, with producers losing $1.8 billion. Other commodities hurt by the drought were hay, corn, wheat and sorghum, the agriculture economists said.

The estimates released Wednesday do not include losses to fruit and vegetable producers, horticultural and nursery crops, or other grain and row crops.

The drought began for much of the state nearly a year ago in September, according to Miller.

Report: Crop losses in Texas top $5 billion - CNN.com


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 20, 2011)

Shouldn't God have fixed this, when Perry prayed?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 20, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> The truth is God hates Texas.



Only because He is jealous.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is God hates Texas.
> ...



Ohh my, God is gonna get you for that.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 20, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Those tinfoil beanies are a bitch when God is throwing lightning bolts.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Dillo will have to put a lightening rod on his foil hat.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 20, 2011)

Texas? Severe drought? Must be Bush's fault...


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2011)

So God does not like Bush either?


----------



## hjmick (Aug 20, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> So God does not like Bush either?



That's the rumor...


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 20, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



He owes me one---He better lay off.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You gave him "seed money"?

too bad God is a welcher on money.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 21, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Ask me how hard I was laughing today???



The asshole in the picture, now he is the definition of BS.


----------



## gslack (Aug 21, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ask me how hard I was laughing today???
> ...



Does the asshole who posted that response know he is the forums definition of moonbat?


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 21, 2011)

The best thing to ever come out of Texas was an empty Greyhound bus.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 21, 2011)

Chris said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



He'll prolly wait til the governor's mansion pool is affected.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2011)

Houston's blistering August continued Sunday, as the city racked up its 32nd 100-degree day of the year, tying 1980 for the most on record.

This mark, just one more set during the hottest and driest summer ever recorded in Houston's history, will very likely fall on Monday.

The temperature ticked as high as 103 degrees Sunday at Bush Intercontinental Airport, giving the city its 21st day in a row at or above the century mark. During a normal summer, Houston has about four 100-degree days.

With little relief in sight, forecasters said there's an increasing possibility that Houston will register temperatures of 100 degrees or above every day this August.

Houston heat likely to break record - again - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 24, 2011)

Chris said:


> Houston's blistering August continued Sunday, as the city racked up its 32nd 100-degree day of the year, tying 1980 for the most on record.
> 
> This mark, just one more set during the hottest and driest summer ever recorded in Houston's history, will very likely fall on Monday.
> 
> ...


New NASA Data Blow Gaping Hole In Global Warming Alarmism - Yahoo! News


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 24, 2011)

But Chris, you don't understand!

Governor Perry PRAYED for rain!! Surely it rained somewhere, and cooled things off!!!


----------



## rdean (Aug 24, 2011)

Punishment from God, obviously.


----------



## waltky (Aug 24, 2011)

Texas drought liable to affect power supply...

*More power plant woes likely if Texas drought drags into winter*
_August 24, 2011 - Power cutbacks as water levels fall in cooling reservoirs_


> A number of Texas power plants may need to cut back operations or shut down completely if the states severe drought continues into the fall, an official with Texas main transmission manager told FuelFix.  At least one North Texas power plant has had to reduce how much it generates because the water level in its cooling reservoir has fallen significantly, said Kent Saathoff, vice president of system planning and operations for the Electric Reliability Council of Texas.  If the states drought continues for much longer and water levels continue falling at other power plant reservoirs, other units could be forced to curtail operations or shut-down completely, Saathoff said.  Right now we dont have a significant problem with it, but it could become one, Saathoff said in an interview. This has been the driest 12-month stretch weve seen in Texas in a long time.
> 
> ERCOT has declared power emergencies several times this summer as record demand met a large number of unplanned power plant outages. Plant operators say the long hot summer has also meant more wear-and-tear due to longer operating hours for power plants.  On Aug. 4 the state came close to initiating rolling blackouts when the margin between power supply and demand grew too  thin. It would have been just the fourth time in 21 years the state would have taken such extreme measures.  ERCOT  which oversees the high voltages transmission system that connects 75 percent of the state, including most major cities  can call on industrial customers to cut about 1,500 megawatts of demand during emergencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2011)

Weather forecasters and agriculture experts in the southwestern U.S. state of Texas say there is no relief in sight for what already is the worst drought year on record.  The searing heat and dry conditions have caused devastating wildfires in the western part of the large state and led to crop losses, cattle deaths and water rationing in areas of east Texas that are normally wet at this time of year.  

Driving through the countryside northwest of Houston, one sees dried up fields, dying trees and livestock ponds that are not much more than a puddles of fetid, algae-covered water.  In some towns, farmers' markets have been cancelled because local growers have little to offer.  Those with wells for irrigation are struggling with the high cost of fuel to run their pumps.

Texas Suffers Worst Drought Year on Record | USA | English


----------



## FactFinder (Aug 26, 2011)

*Texas suffers the most severe drought in 100 years *

Geeez, just when you thought global warming was over a hundred years ago, it rears its ugly head again.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 27, 2011)

Been a very interesting year. And it ain't over yet. But nothing in the last year has anything to do with global warming. That could not be, it is not according to the politics of ignorant dingbats such as Perry.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2011)

Global warming exists.

Any who deny it are either mentally feeble, woefully undereducated, or morally malignant.  Or all three.

The only question is whether it's human influenced.


----------



## gslack (Aug 27, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Been a very interesting year. And it ain't over yet. But* nothing in the last year has anything to do with global warming. *That could not be, it is not according to the politics of ignorant dingbats such as Perry.



Yes very true.. a least the bolded enlarged parts..


----------



## gslack (Aug 27, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Global warming exists.
> 
> Any who deny it are either mentally feeble, woefully undereducated, or morally malignant.  Or all three.
> 
> The only question is whether it's human influenced.



Why of course it is...

All hail the goracle!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

gslack said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Global warming exists.
> ...


All hail the Algorobots!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Been a very interesting year. And it ain't over yet. But nothing in the last year has anything to do with global warming. That could not be, it is not according to the politics of ignorant dingbats such as Perry.


Yeah, Perry questions the man made GW claim, as most americans do.

Seems like only the gullible fools are riding the back of the train....How's the view from back there, btw?

New NASA Data Blow Gaping Hole In Global Warming Alarmism - Yahoo! News


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2011)

The only gullible gullivers are the ones who ignore critical thinking and observable phenomena.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> The only gullible gullivers are the ones who ignore critical thinking and observable phenomena.


New NASA Data Blow Gaping Hole In Global Warming Alarmism - Yahoo! News

I trust honest scientists with no financial dog in the fight. I don't trust Algore, and his crony junk scientists, all of whom have a big financial dog in the fight......And it's good to see honest scientists pissing Algores fraud straight down the damn toilet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2011)

I trust the overwhelming number of scientists who disagree with you, Jester.  You are the one twisting facts your philosophy instead of twisting the philosophy to the facts.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> I trust the overwhelming number of scientists who disagree with you, Jester.  You are the one twisting facts your philosophy instead of twisting the philosophy to the facts.


Shall we discuss the e-mails between the fraudulent scientists, clearly admitting their fraud?

How about all the blatant lies in his so-called "documentary" that were fully exposed?

Face it, Algores fraud is taking major hits. It's being continually exposed. And that is why that fraudulent SOB is having major meltdowns lately. Must really suck for that fraud to watch his cash cow being led to slaughter, eh?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd07629ezHE]Al Gore Meltdown at the Aspen Institute - (QUALITY SOUND VERSION) -Profanity laced rant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2011)

Shall we discuss the fact that the overwhelming number of objective scientists disagree with you, Jester?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Shall we discuss the fact that the overwhelming number of objective scientists disagree with you, Jester?


LMAO!

http://epw.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=Minority.SenateReport#report


----------



## gslack (Aug 27, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Shall we discuss the fact that the overwhelming number of objective scientists disagree with you, Jester?



Why yes lets discuss the methods used by people like Oreskes who took papers that mentioned AGW theory regardless of the manner or how and called them pro, and called it a consensus.
 Or why not talk about how AGW has become the magic funding money words in colleges across the country...


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2011)

Triple-digit temperatures baking
the southern U.S. were amplifying the effects of historic drought in the
region, and forecasts offered little hope for relief anytime soon.
    Despite scattered rainfall earlier this month, increasingly hot and dry
weather over the last week mitigated the benefits of the recent rainfall
across the southern Plains, according to a report issued Thursday by a
consortium of state and federal climatologists dubbed the U.S. Drought
Monitor.
    "You look at some of these places in Oklahoma and Texas and they are
now approaching or breaking the number of 100-degree days," said Brian
Fuchs, climatologist at National Drought Mitigation Center, which is housed
at the University of Nebraska.

Drought, high heat hold hard grip on southern U.S. | Agricultural Commodities | Reuters


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we discuss the fact that the overwhelming number of objective scientists disagree with you, Jester?
> ...



Lester, you can't win.  Show me the overwhelming number of scientists that I agree with you.  You can't.  Gave over, you lose.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


We've already won.

Almost 70% of americans believe your scientists twist the facts to advance their money making agenda.

NASA fully proved that warm air is not being trapped in the atmosphere, and that the atmosphere releases it just fine......That's the whole premise of the Man Made Global Warming hysteria........Your scientist's "computer models" were full of shit. Game over.

Ya' lost, buddy......But that's what ya' get when you put trust in those who have a financial dog in the fight. They twist and lie, as most americans now believe.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 28, 2011)

The Tetons in Wyoming had so much snow last year (732 in.) that it will not melt before it snows again this fall. A few years of that, and the glaciers are back and Jackson Hole property values will get cheap enough to buy.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> The Tetons in Wyoming had so much snow last year (732 in.) that it will not melt before it snows again this fall. A few years of that, and the glaciers are back and Jackson Hole property values will get cheap enough to buy.


We've had unusually low temps all summer here in So-Cal.....This is the first week we've actually run our air conditioning for three days straight.

You know, normal weather cycles that come and go. Just like the scientists who don't have a finacial dog in the fight are saying.


----------



## westwall (Aug 28, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...








Yessiirrreeee, I can see how you would think that 76 of 79 scientists is the "vast majority of scientists", of course they are.  Only the rest of the scientific community is tired of their crap and calling them on their ridiculous statements and so far completely wrong predictions.  But hey, you are correct, we are in a global warming trend that has been ongoing for the last 14,000 years or so.  That much is correct. 

 All the rest though...the part where man is supposedly the driver....that part doesn't compute.  We are seeing absolutely nothing that hasn't happened before and in many cases far warmer before then now and with no help possible from man.

Every study has blown AGW theory out of the water.  Every single one.  Why do you think the watmists are trying oh so desperately to keep any study that doesn't support their pre-concieved notions out of the scientific literature.

That's not the scientific way, that is the way of propagandists and scurrilous frauds.  Nice to know which side you're on.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 29, 2011)

Walleyes, you lying ass, the 76 of 79 scientists they are speaking of are the publishing climatologists. And two of the three also have stated before Congress that smoking tobacco won't harm you. That is Lindzen and Singer. The third, Dr. Spencer, states that the effect of GHGs is overstated, not that it is not occurring.

And then there is the fact that the American Geophysical Union, and the Geological Society of America are both unequivecal in stating the existance and danger of AGW. And the fact that we are already seeing the effects of it. Same with the Scientific Societies dealing with chemistry and physics. In fact, there is not a single scientific society that denies the fact of AGW. 

Then there are the National Academies of Science. None of them, not even Outer Slobovia, denies global warming. In fact, all state that it is a fact and a danger to all. Major universities the same.

In fact, the only scientific society that ever stated flat out that AGW was wrong, the American Association of Petroleum Geologists, had to change their stance to a neutral one when more than half their members threatoned to quit the society if they kept that statement in their policy.

So far from more in the scientific community moving away from the theory of AGW, the reality is the opposite. As more and more overwhelming supportive evidence has come in, there are fewer and fewer real scientists that do not accept AGW as the explanation of what we are presently observing in the weather worldwide.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 29, 2011)

Westwall and Jester are making assertions without any evidence of signficance.

Posting editorials that agree with them is not conclusive at all.

We need stats that show that scientists overwhelmingly believe that global warming is a myth, and our kiddos here can't post anything of the sort.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 29, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Westwall and Jester are making assertions without any evidence of signficance.
> 
> Posting editorials that agree with them is not conclusive at all.
> 
> We need stats that show that scientists overwhelmingly believe that global warming is a myth, and our kiddos here can't post anything of the sort.


We're talking man made GW here.........There is no evidence whatsoever that the GW cycle is man made........Look, NASA just blew that theory out of the fucking water using real science. With the up close and personal science and technology that doesn't lie......Your beloved scientists and their manipulated computer models were tossed out like yesterdays garbage. They are frauds. They are frauds who exposed themselves in E-mails. They are frauds who have mamnipulated computer models were proven wrong. Algores movie was based on fully proven blatant lies. Lies perpetrated by your beloved fraudulent scientists.

And why is Algore so upset?........At 100 grand a pop to spew his non-sense, watching his fraudulent cash cow being exposed as just that, he's in full desperation mode......Hell, if I was a fraudulent character like Algore, with major big dogs in the financial fight, and I saw my fraud being continually exposed, I would be going off too.

Fact is, this is a natural pattern. There isn't a damn thing that can be done to change it. In 10, 20, 30 years, scientists will be saying we're in a major cooling trend. It's just the way it goes. And it's always the way it's been......Stop with the hysteria, already.


----------



## gslack (Aug 29, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Westwall and Jester are making assertions without any evidence of signficance.
> 
> Posting editorials that agree with them is not conclusive at all.
> 
> We need stats that show that scientists overwhelmingly believe that global warming is a myth, and our kiddos here can't post anything of the sort.



When you appeal to the board for approval its an act of desperation....


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2011)

Just another example of the failed Governorship of Rick Perry. His inept leadership has done nothing to help his state


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2011)

AUSTIN (August 29, 2011)&#8212;The Electric Reliability Council of Texas, which operates the state&#8217;s power grid, says demand for electricity could be at an all-time high Monday or Tuesday after a record-breaking weekend for usage, and they&#8217;re urging residents to conserve, especially between 3 p.m. and 7 p.m.

ERCOT handles about 85 percent of the state's electric load, managing the flower of power to about 23 million customers.

 Temperature records fell over the weekend in Central Texas.

On Sunday, the official temperature at Waco Regional Airport soared to 109 degrees, breaking the old record of 104 set in 1998 and the official high temperature Saturday for Central Texas rose to 110, shattering a 21-year-old record and edging to within just two degrees of the highest official temperature ever recorded here.

The high Saturday was four degrees higher than the previous record of 106 set in 1990.

Demand For Power In Texas Could Break All-Time Record Monday


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2011)

Chris said:


> HOUSTON, June 14 (UPI) -- The most severe Texas drought in more than 100 years is curtailing efforts to coax natural gas out of Eagle Ford shale deposits, an administrator said.
> 
> Water management officials in Texas are advising residents to limit water use. Energy companies are trying to buy water from farmers and other areas to continue working in the state.
> 
> ...



Oh well...at least there is no such thing as man-made global warming.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 29, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > HOUSTON, June 14 (UPI) -- The most severe Texas drought in more than 100 years is curtailing efforts to coax natural gas out of Eagle Ford shale deposits, an administrator said.
> ...


True that........Good to see one of you lib's not buying into the bullshit.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 29, 2011)

Chris said:


> AUSTIN (August 29, 2011)The Electric Reliability Council of Texas, which operates the states power grid, says demand for electricity could be at an all-time high Monday or Tuesday after a record-breaking weekend for usage, and theyre urging residents to conserve, especially between 3 p.m. and 7 p.m.
> 
> ERCOT handles about 85 percent of the state's electric load, managing the flower of power to about 23 million customers.
> 
> ...


Sooooooooo, what was the temperature in 1690, 1790, or 1890?

40 years ago we were headed for an ice age, according to the crack scientists, so, what's your damn point?


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the weather of the future: 106, 110, 107, day after day of scorching heat exacerbated by the worst one-year drought on record. As the mercury boils beyond all-time highs, San Antonio is greeted by Climate Change Awareness Month, 30 days to meditate on decades of human inaction on climate change and the punishing power of drought and heat. Depending on how seriously residents take Mayor Julián Castro&#8217;s proclamation this week (to have been made from the steps of City Hall on Wednesday afternoon), September could develop into a time to start charting a municipal path to averting future suffering in our increasingly cooked corner of the planet. While the Castro administration and the one preceding it have vigorously pursued carbon-lite electricity options and clean-tech jobs, neither have committed to reducing San Antonio&#8217;s greenhouse gas emissions &#8212; those emissions blamed for raising global temperatures &#8212; directly.

Castro declares Climate Change Awareness Month as Texas cooks - News and Politics - San Antonio Current


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 31, 2011)

Jester and his arguments have been swept away.  What is fun with a board, is that a dead troll like Jester can keep talking from beyond _la la _land.  This is amusing.


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2011)

Wildfires raging in parts of Texas and Oklahoma have displaced hundreds of residents, destroyed several dozen homes and threaten many more -- and officials say the region's unbearably hot, dry weather is only making it worse.

The heat, the bone-dry brush, low humidity and gusty winds are creating perfect conditions for the fires that were gaining speed late Tuesday. Fire authorities in both states said they were waiting until Wednesday to get a better assessment of the situation. 

"Right now, they have established an anchor point at the heel of the fire," Tom Berglund, a spokesman for the Texas Forest Service, told The Times. "From there, they are going to be able to move up the edges of the fire and try to corral it."

He said the enemy at this point is the weather. "It's going to be hot and dry and windy," he said, adding that winds were gusting up to 15 mph. The area is studded with thick cedar and juniper trees that have been sucked dry by months of relentless heat and sun. As a result, he said, "they are just burning explosively."

Dozens of homes destroyed by wildfires in Texas, Oklahoma - latimes.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2011)

ABILENE, Texas -- Not only did June and July break heat records, August proved to be the hottest month ever in Abilene.

The average monthly temperature in August was 90.3 degrees. This figure is the average among all the high and low temperatures each day throughout the month.

This was the second month in a row that Abilene set the all-time monthly hottest temperature record: July tied for the hottest month ever with a mean temperature of 90.1 degrees.

This followed June, which finished tied for second as the hottest June ever.

The summer of 2011 has been brutal in Abilene: The average monthly temperature for June through August was 89.3 degrees. This smashed the old record of 86.6 for those three months dating back to 1980.

The Abilene area has seen 78 days of triple-digit heat as of Aug. 31 &#8211; continuing to extend that record well beyond the previous record of 46 days set in 1934.

Did You Feel The Heat? August Was Hottest Month On Record - Abilene News Story - KTXS Abilene


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2011)

BASTROP, Texas (AP) - A roaring wildfire raced unchecked Monday through rain-starved farm and ranchland in Central Texas, destroying nearly 500 homes during a rapid advance fanned in part by howling winds from the remnants of Tropical Storm Lee.

At least 5,000 people were forced from their homes in Bastrop County about 25 miles east of Austin, many of them fearing the worst while spending the night in emergency shelters. Huge clouds of smoke soared into the sky and hung over downtown Bastrop, a town of about 6,000 people along the Colorado River.

The blaze consumed as much as 25,000 acres along a line that stretched for about 16 miles, Texas Forest Service officials said.

It destroyed 476 homes and about 250 firefighters were working around the clock, using bulldozers and pumper trucks against the fire, Bastrop County Judge Ronnie McDonald said.

Mike Fischer, the county emergency management director, said the fire is "nowhere near controlled," and that a separate, smaller blaze south of the city is growing larger.

Wildfire destroys nearly 500 homes in Texas - WTOL.com - Toledo's News Leader |


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 5, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Just another example of the failed Governorship of Rick Perry. His inept leadership has done nothing to help his state



Sad but true


----------



## mawmawsara (Sep 5, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Just another example of the failed Governorship of Rick Perry. His inept leadership has done nothing to help his state
> ...



Well we don't want him for president.  Even the Bush Boyz hate him.


----------



## NGSamson (Sep 5, 2011)

mawmawsara said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



For now.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2011)

Bastrop, Texas (CNN) -- Wildfires continued to rage Tuesday in Texas, forcing the evacuation of hundreds of homes near Austin and Houston as firefighters struggled to gain the upper hand against flames, winds and fatigue.

"Texas is in a difficult situation right now and our priorities are pretty simple. No. 1 is to protect life at all costs," said Nim Kidd, chief of the state Division of Emergency Management.

The Texas Forest Service said it has responded to 181 fires that have burned more than 118,400 acres over the last week.

The fires have killed two people and, according to the forest service, destroyed more than 700 homes since Sunday. More than 1,000 homes have burned in the state since fire season began in November, Gov. Rick Perry's office said.

Texas wildfires destroy more than 700 homes in two days - CNN.com


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2011)

(CNN) -- In a dry spell unseen since 1895, Texas added 24 new wildfires burning 1,154 acres to a disaster that has so far torched more than 1,000 homes, the state's Forest Service said Saturday.

In all, Texas has experienced 179 fires over 170,686 acres the past week, the service said. The past 10 months have been the driest in Texas since 1895, Texas Lt. Gov. David Dewhurst said.

The destruction toll prompted President Barack Obama on Friday night to declare that a major disaster exists in Texas.

Firefighters reported gains, however, in battling the most damaging of the disasters Saturday: containment of the 34,068-acre Bastrop County Complex fire near Austin was improved to 40% from 30%, said Jack Horner, spokesman for the federal Southern Area Incident Management Team, one of 17 national fire teams for federal lands.

More wildfires erupt in Texas as it faces worst dry spell since 1895 - CNN.com


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2011)

A devastating drought expanded in Texas over the last week as rain showers dotting the U.S. Plains mostly missed the thirsty Southern state, according to a national drought report issued Thursday. 

Moderate to locally heavy rains fell on northeastern Oklahoma and southern Missouri, but appeared insufficient to substantially change the drought there.

And in the key farming and ranching state of Texas, conditions grew more dire. Kansas, a top wheat-growing state, also saw dryness expand, according to the U.S. Drought Monitor, a weekly summary issued by a consortium of state and federal climatologists.

Another chance of rain was predicted through Oct. 10. Forecasters said a band of rainshowers will move across the central and western Plains, and the northwestern part of Texas through Nebraska and the Dakotas.

But dry weather was forecast to return Oct 11-15, the Drought Monitor said.

Texas so far has suffered more than $5 billion in agricultural losses, and wildfires have scorched millions of acres as the state suffers its longest dry period on record.

According to Thursday's report, 97 percent of the state was considered in extreme or exceptional drought, the highest level reported.

Texas drought expands but rain seen soon - Weather - msnbc.com


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2011)

As Hurricane Irene swept up the East Coast of the U.S., there was a surge of envy rising deep in the heart of Texas. No one wished ill on a neighbor on the Eastern seaboard, of course, but for some Texans, watching intrepid, slicker-clad reporters standing in water up to their knees was like watching a moon landing. Temperatures in Austin were soaring to 112°F and the drought-stricken Lone Star State was dry as a bone.

There was nary a cloud in the sky Sunday afternoon as Austin marked the all-time highest temperature on record since Texans began making note of such things over 150 years ago. By late afternoon, the sinking sun was a huge searing orange disk in a cloudless sky, seeming to draw burnt orange haze out of the earth on the horizon. Orange was also the color of the ozone forecast, a warning to anyone engaged in outdoor activities, particularly children and individuals with breathing problems, to avoid lengthy, strenuous outdoor activities. 

Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana and New Mexico have been caught in a heat wave that feeds on the drought, according to Texas State Climatologist John Nielsen-Gammon. As sunlight hits the ground, Nielsen-Gammon says, it evaporates any moisture in the soil and raises the temperature of the soil. With no moisture, the ground is a virtual hot plate, adding to the misery. That misery is bound to end and the last of the year's 100-plus temperatures may be recorded this week, but this drought will have a ripple effect that will spread beyond the region in the months ahead, having an impact on the one place Americans do not need to feel the hurt: their pocketbooks.

From beef prices to the cost of a pair of socks, the Texas drought of 2011 will leave its mark on family budgets. "This drought is just strangling our agricultural economy," says professor Travis Miller, of Texas A&M University's Department of Soil and Crop Sciences. Losses, so far, are estimated at $5 billion. Texas has lost a little over half of its cotton crop as parched fields brought back memories and statistics not seen since the great dust bowl of 1933. Texas produces 55% of the U.S. crop and two-thirds of America's yield is exported to mills in China, Mexico, Vietnam and Thailand, where textile manufacturers drove prices down by reducing their stockpiles hoping to see a glut on the market and hence lower cotton prices, Miller says. However, their effort did not anticipate the drought and now with shrinking supplies, cotton prices are surging. 

Why Texas' Drought May Have Global Effects - TIME


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Westwall and Jester are making assertions without any evidence of signficance.
> ...



Jester, then, does not have the evidence to support his claim about the overwhelming majority of scientists think global warming is a myth.  So he simply posts a half-baked analysis that holds no water.

Give us some evidence, Jester.


----------



## TakePart (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there anyone here from Texas? Anyone experience things first hand? I have a friend who is out in Austin. And he can't stop talking about how crazy the heat is out there. That people literally don't go outside during the day because it is just so hot. 

It must be annoying when people say the solution to the problem is to stand around in a circle and pray to God that it will rain. I am sure it comforts people, but that isn't the solution. Not really sure what is. What do you guys think? 

--TakePart


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 19, 2011)

A cousin of mine that lives in Montana about 20 years ago was talking about how often is seems that floods in the north occur at the same time as drought in the south. He said that we should be building, we, as in the government, a canal system that could flow huge amounts of water south to places like Texas when this occurs.

Very costly, of course. But then, how costly have the fires and loss of agriculture been?


----------



## gslack (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course, G-idiot would find it laughable. Find any vig links there, idiot?


----------



## gslack (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL keep talking asshole, your pal already admitted the codes there so now you are just making a liar of yourself..


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, yes, after you hit the send link from your computer.


----------



## gslack (Oct 20, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, yes, after you hit the send link from your computer.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Dude he did it on HIS computer. LOL He did exactly as I said to do and found the code he had been denying all along. Damn socks read it yourself ...

Damn you are truly pathetic, you were so sure I was making it up ya didnt even check...

please keep showing your ass socks lol


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 20, 2011)

Now dummy, it is not there when I just link to it, and why would I want to send the link, it is already on the board.


----------



## gslack (Oct 20, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Now dummy, it is not there when I just link to it, and why would I want to send the link, it is already on the board.



Come now socks lets not be dishonest ...
 You posted a link to his post not the link from his article in that post. You named the link after the article though..Why is that? Its called being a weasel and its pathetic... Now post the link he now admits has the code...


----------



## waltky (Nov 14, 2011)

Texas runnin' outta water...

*Texas water supply for the future is uncertain*
_Sunday, November 13, 2011 - Texas has a powerful thirst, one that won't be quenched any time soon given projections that the state's population will double to 46 million over the next half-century._


> In the past, Texans - particularly those in the most populated areas - found water for all those extra showers, sprinklers and toilets by heading to where the water was and grabbing it. They did this with big reservoirs, deep wells and long pipelines. Whatever it took.  But the days of cheap and abundant water are coming to an end, and where the additional supply will come from is not clear.  The devastating drought of the 1950s, the marker for the worst-case dry spell in Texas history, prompted a massive investment in the state's water infrastructure designed to ensure there would be enough water to meet the demand in decades to come.
> 
> Sixty years later, with the state gripped once again by a record-setting drought, lawmakers are balking at the price tag of a plan designed to meet demand for the next 50 years - a staggering $53 billion for more reservoirs, desalination plants and pipelines, among other projects.  The Texas House failed to take action during its last session on two bills intended to create the first permanent funding source for the state's water plan. Instead, lawmakers placed two propositions on last week's ballot, with mixed results. Voters authorized a revolving $6 billion bond program to pay for water supply projects, but rejected another that would provide tax breaks for conservation on ranch lands.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdean (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't they pray or something?


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2011)

(CNN) -- The Texas town of Groesbeck is on the verge of running dry.

"We have about two weeks of water left," Groesbeck Mayor Jackie Levingston said. Her central Texas town, population 4,300, is one of the latest victim's of the state's ongoing drought.

A lack of rain and the summer's intense heat -- more than 90 days of triple-digit temperatures -- combined to dry out the Groesbeck water supply.

"We lost more water to evaporation than we were using this summer," Levingston said in a telephone interview.

Fort Parker Lake is the city's primary source of water. Heat evaporation took roughly 731 million gallons of water from the lake. The city used only 54 million.

Texas town still suffers effects of heat, drought; water supply down to two weeks - CNN.com


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 22, 2011)

That 731 million gallons of water fell as rain someplace else in the world. It's sorta like ecological socialism. Gotta spread the resources ya know.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 23, 2011)

Interesting point here. Almost every time that Texas has a drought, the Missouri is in flood. A very large canal from the northern tier to the Southern states? Of course, that would be doing something for the people in this nation. Not 'Conservative', let's bomb Iran instead.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 23, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Interesting point here. Almost every time that Texas has a drought, the Missouri is in flood. A very large canal from the northern tier to the Southern states? Of course, that would be doing something for the people in this nation. Not 'Conservative', let's bomb Iran instead.



must be them 'shovel ready' jobs. 
Always wondered how many people we got out there who are any good with a shovel. Sounds fun and fulfilling.


----------

